# The Hive is ALIVE! It's not dead yet!



## Blackrat

Woot! I got to start a new Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ / rape and pillage]

Woot I de-virginised the new hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Must resist reading the review....



Don't worry he doesn't spoil anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.    'Cause I hate it when reviews of a movie end up going into full spoiler mode without even mentioning that they were going to give spoilers.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, there is one small spoiler. It tells who the main bad guy is.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Must resist reading the review....



Don't resist, Read it!

It's pretty spoiler free.  I mention the main villian, but that shouldn't be much of a spoiler to any Iron Man fans, and how I mention it doesn't spoil it for those who don't know who he is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thats no real biggie since you could pretty much guess it  by watching the trailers.  Besides, knowing that Ironm,an is fighting someone that is an actual treat is better then oh.. I don't know... Superman fighting Lex Luther in a plot rehash for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Bront

Rat, you should link here in the old thread.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, I did that. I'm still relatively new to this Hive business so I don't yet know all these quirks.


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay, I did that. I'm still relatively new to this Hive business so I don't yet know all these quirks.



It's useful to let others know.  Some people don't like to move to a new thread either, or like to try to start their own.


----------



## Blackrat

Which is why I had to move fast . And related to that, I see now that the announcement about long threads have disappeared. Does it mean I really shouldn't have started a new one afterall? Maybe once EN2 hits us we can open the old Hive again. The one you started with thousands of posts. I miss it .


----------



## Bront

Nah, the announcement disappeared, but it's still enforced.  

- PbP mod Bront


----------



## Blackrat

Regarding that. Are you the only mod who even checks the PbP areas these days? There are quite a lot of the long threads and you guys don't appear much. And I know you said you don't have time to game here anymore but it would be good for a mod to be visibly around. Maybe you could poke one of the others to join a game or two...


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the new Hive*


----------



## megamania

'allo.  Just letting everyone know I'm alive and surviving


----------



## megamania

Still have not seen Iron Man but saw lots about it and the release date for Iron man II and other .... "related" movies.  I won't spoil it for everyone but it involves the end of credits scene...... 


oh it is such a good time to be a comicbook fan.......


----------



## megamania

Speaking of comicbooks-

since DnD is basically a dead subject with me I have become fully emersed into Heroclix again with my kids.  Having a good time with a simple (as difficult as you wish to make it) game where I get to shine as I explain whom this character is and why this team representation and so on.

e-bay is so evil at times like this.......


Now if only I can get Sentry, Spider-woman and Ronin so as to creat the "New" Avengers....


----------



## megamania

Time to go again.

Cutting trees and wood to burn this winter. Then to Mack.

cya


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo.  Just letting everyone know I'm alive and surviving



Always good to see you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats all the food in the new Hive*



If you keep that up you'll Splode.


----------



## Aeson

I saw Iron Man last night. I really enjoyed it. Better than Spider-Man.


----------



## moritheil

This is the H.I.V.E. that doesn't end . . .
it just goes on and on, my friend . . .


----------



## Evilhalfling

I saw Iron Chef last night.  I really enjoyed it. Better than Emeril-live.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you keep that up you'll Splode.




Nuh uh, cause I have cake!


----------



## moritheil

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nuh uh, cause I have cake!




Lies.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nuh uh, cause I have cake!



Enjoy your diabetes.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I saw Iron Chef last night.  I really enjoyed it. Better than Emeril-live.



I like it. I could never get into Emeril. I was surprised to hear his show was canceled though. Good Eats will always be my favorite. Everyday Italian is good for two reasons. Semi-homemade is the same.


----------



## Aeson

moritheil said:
			
		

> This is the H.I.V.E. that doesn't end . . .
> it just goes on and on, my friend . . .



Not sure I've seen you around here. Welcome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I saw Iron Chef last night.  I really enjoyed it. Better than Emeril-live.





Chairman Kaga can kick Emeril's ass.


----------



## Evilhalfling

moritheil said:
			
		

> Evilhalfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Iron Chef last night.  I really enjoyed it. Better than Emeril-live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies.
Click to expand...



well yes it was but it seemed funny. 

howdy hive - 2 days carrying furniture and im done.  
anyone  want a White Russian ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> anyone  want a White Russian ?




Aren't they all?  </Rimshot>

Unfortunately, I don't drink... so I'll pass.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey! Who ate all the food in the new hive?! Darn, only booze left. Well, time to get wasted then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think god hates me...  Last week my GF was alright with watching IronMan this week and now she's not in the mood to see it.  Even worse, I'm pretty sure she doesn't want to see Indiana Jones either.  Last time she did that I was forced to watch several god awful chick flicks until each week we went out until I decided go to a Sunday showing of the movie I wanted to watch.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh boy. I think I'm lucky to have a geek-gf. Not as geek as me but enough to like the kind of movies I like. The scary part about her movie-taste though is that she can recite all the Bond movies up to Golden Eye from memory.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  I never understood how some people are able to do that especially the ones that could do it after watching a movie twice.


----------



## Blackrat

Well she's seen them probably more often than I have watched B5 but still, it's a weird fandom if you ask me. She got finally bored of Bonds when Brosnan got the part but the older ones she could watch three times in a row.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I couldn't imagine why then again, I tend to loath anything that Brosnan stars in except for maybe Mars Attacks..


----------



## Blackrat

Isn't that the one with Tom Jones? Now that was one weird movie...


----------



## Relique du Madde

And directed by Tim Burton  Heh.  The best port of that movie was when they blew up Pahrump Navade (which was just an empty lot).


----------



## Blackrat

I don't remember much of that. But speaking of Brosnan. In highschool we watched his volcano-movie (Dante's Peak, I think) in one geology-class. The teacher told us to write an essee on the movie's mistakes in realism. There was quite a lot...


----------



## Relique du Madde

HA ha ha ha ha!  Thats awesome.   I wished one of my old teachers would have did something like that, but then again all them were pretty dry except for this one who was a wrestling fanatic and another one who was obsessed with pepsi cola.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. I had luck with teachers. There were few who were awful but mostly ours were awesome. Like the chemistry teacher who told us stories of his childhood. Like the time he stole a few-pound chunk of Kalium (or Potassium for you americans) from his father's lab and hurled it into the lake. Now anyone with sense in chemistry should figure out the reaction. He also used to make multicolored explosions in the experiment-cabin when we students looked too bored.

The only teacher I really hated was the Latin teacher. But I got to hand it to her, she was efficient teacher. Everyone was too scared to forget her techings....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I had luck with teachers. There were few who were awful but mostly ours were awesome. Like the chemistry teacher who told us stories of his childhood.





My physics teacher was like that, but then again his stories were fairly contemporary since he got a his masters like two years before I had his class.  He told us about how he and his friends filled a teacher's bmw with several hundred pounds of popcorn kernels during a hot Californian day.  Then was the day that several girls in the class convinced him to show us the video of him proposing to his wife and then their wedding.


----------



## Blackrat

Darn. I really don't miss the high school but some of the teachers were cool. I hope that once I get my degree, and if I decide to start teaching, I'll be one of those crazy cool teachers, whose classes are always full, and kids talk about them in internet-communities years after...


----------



## Evilhalfling

I once got an A- in a environmental ecology class in collage with an essay about the ecology of  smurfs.    
it was a crowning achievement. 
Of course one of  the suggested topics was "If you were exothermic how would your life be different?"


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh noes, I forgot my towel!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think god hates me...  Last week my GF was alright with watching IronMan this week and now she's not in the mood to see it.  Even worse, I'm pretty sure she doesn't want to see Indiana Jones either.  Last time she did that I was forced to watch several god awful chick flicks until each week we went out until I decided go to a Sunday showing of the movie I wanted to watch.



Go without her. There is nothing in the rules that says you have to go with her.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh noes, I forgot my towel!



Did you get wet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know I could see it alone, and I probably will.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh noes, I forgot my towel!




you are not a hoopy frood.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh noes, I forgot my towel!




Boobies?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Boobies?




No, only the fire.


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone around? Am I alone, enjoying my steaming hot coffee that's supposed to keep me up for the next five and half hours? Anyone know what's up with Rev? He's not been around for a week. Maybe he's enjoying the spring-time.


----------



## Maldur

Aeson said:
			
		

> Enjoy your diabetes.




*taps foot* you think that is funny, young whippersnapper!


----------



## Aeson

Maldur said:
			
		

> *taps foot* you think that is funny, young whippersnapper!



Hey Maldur. Good to see you.  

Do I find it funny now? No.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Hello everyone! We've got 2 hive threads running at the same time?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The other one hit the 1000 mark so we had to make a new one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think god hates me...  Last week my GF was alright with watching IronMan this week and now she's not in the mood to see it.  Even worse, I'm pretty sure she doesn't want to see Indiana Jones either.  Last time she did that I was forced to watch several god awful chick flicks until each week we went out until I decided go to a Sunday showing of the movie I wanted to watch.




That sounds like total torture. 

I'm a gal but I don't do chick flicks. Or absurd comedies.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That sounds like total torture.
> 
> I'm a gal but I don't do chick flicks. Or absurd comedies.




It's even worse.  Every so often I'm forced into watching one of those family comedy/dramas.  I'm pretty sure you know the type,usually deals with a whipped/moronic father thats going through a midlife crisis and wants to find validation/respect since everyone thinks he's a douche.  Ironically, usually the only thing he really needs is to get laid since his wife is such a frigged ball buster (even though she's written to be the biggest smartest angel on the face of the planet) that death would be a better alternative then sleeping with her.

Luckily we haven't gone to many of those dumb ass guy finds the ideal woman and fall in love type of comedies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! We've got 2 hive threads running at the same time?




I've seen more.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My GF and I went to see Ironman.  She liked it.



Now... If only I could figure out how to get rid a a small bird who has been continually tapping on my window for the last two hours...


----------



## Aeson

Glad she liked it.  

You can open the window.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um... no.  I'm pretty sure that the bird would try to find a way to make me go further insane if it were able to get into my room.  After all it's been pecking at my window on and off all day...  

Hmm.. I wonder if my camera's flash would blind it..


----------



## Aeson

postpixthxbye

Yeah it could fly in and start pecking your head.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Um... no.  I'm pretty sure that the bird would try to find a way to make me go further insane if it were able to get into my room.  After all it's been pecking at my window on and off all day...
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder if my camera's flash would blind it..




Maybe it is a magical messenger who is there to take you on a fantastic adventure in a fantasy world.


----------



## Aurora

sup guys! I am posting this from my Wii! I need to hook-up a keyboard 'cause this takes way too long to do!


----------



## moritheil

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure I've seen you around here. Welcome.




Thank you


----------



## Heckler

Hey Relique!

I sent you a message via carrier pigeon.  Why haven't you responded?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude... your carrier pigeon was able to polymorph itself into a small annoying ball of feathers?!?!    I thought they were only able to spread plagues and poo all over my corolla.


----------



## Blackrat

I think the pigeon got lost and ended up here. At least my car looks like it did ....


----------



## Aeson

He thought it was delicious but not very filling. Send another.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> sup guys! I am posting this from my Wii! I need to hook-up a keyboard 'cause this takes way too long to do!



Ok. Now that's just lazy. You couldn't even bother to put down the Wiimote and pick up your laptop?lol


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Maybe it is a magical messenger who is there to take you on a fantastic adventure in a fantasy world.



Or take him to Sheboygan.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...

AHH!!!  That bird is back!


----------



## Aeson

Buy a rubber snake and put it on the window ledge outside. Its supposed to scare the birds off.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> AHH!!!  That bird is back!




It IS a fantasy creature off to take you on a fantastic adventure!


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... the amount of material to catch up on since I went to the other island is simply too much. 

Hello folks!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:
			
		

> It IS a fantasy creature off to take you on a fantastic adventure!





I don't know... it doesn't look like Timothy Leary...  Maybe I should ask it tommarrow when it comes back.


----------



## Aeson

Only thing we should hear about that bird tomorrow is it tastes of chicken.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... the amount of material to catch up on since I went to the other island is simply too much.
> 
> Hello folks!



The fungus is among us again. At least briefly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm.... chicken.... yum


----------



## Aeson

See? Now you just have to be smarter than the bird and kill it then eat it. Raw or cooked is up to you.


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Regarding that. Are you the only mod who even checks the PbP areas these days? There are quite a lot of the long threads and you guys don't appear much. And I know you said you don't have time to game here anymore but it would be good for a mod to be visibly around. Maybe you could poke one of the others to join a game or two...



I was a little lax, I did do some thread hunting last time I was around.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I was a little lax, I did do some thread hunting last time I was around.




Yeah, I noticed that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The fungus is among us again. At least briefly.




Yes indeed. 

Afternoon folks.

Just looking in for a sec to say hello again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid, you must be a magic mushroom since you have the ability to appear and disappear at will..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I think the pigeon got lost and ended up here. At least my car looks like it did ....




With a brief layover to crap on my car.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The fungus is among us again. At least briefly.




Does the fungus wear briefs?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does the fungus wear briefs?



I think he goes commando.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes indeed.
> 
> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Just looking in for a sec to say hello again.



Will we have to plant you to get you to stick around?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Mycanid, you must be a magic mushroom since you have the ability to appear and disappear at will..



A blink shroom.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> A blink shroom.




better than a blink mammoth.  esp when one of their random directions is UP.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> better than a blink mammoth.  esp when one of their random directions is UP.



I may have to use that.lol 

"The mammoth disappears and reappears above you." 

"RUN!!!!!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man... don't you hate it when you are extremely bored and end up falling alseep for a half an hour because of it?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think he goes commando.




Hee hee


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that.



It's nothing personal, that's why I simply ask nicely 

Hasn't been a problem so far


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Man... don't you hate it when you are extremely bored and end up falling alseep for a half an hour because of it?




Huh.  I've occasionally PURPOSEFULLY fallen asleep cause I was tired and bored, but I can't say that I've ever just accidentally fallen asleep due to boredom.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's nothing personal, that's why I simply ask nicely
> 
> Hasn't been a problem so far




I know it's nothing personal.  That's why I put the smiley face in that so you'd know I wasn't truly upset, but just pretending to be.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Man... don't you hate it when you are extremely bored and end up falling alseep for a half an hour because of it?




Only when driving.  The flowers caught on my front bumper were pretty though.


----------



## Bloosquig

Just realized that hive's come and go frequently now.  No wonder the old thread ended like that lol.  

Falling asleep is a tradition of mine when I get truly bored.  But now my baby is yelling at me through the door and I gotta go give him a bath.  See ya later hivers!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh.  I've occasionally PURPOSEFULLY fallen asleep cause I was tired and bored, but I can't say that I've ever just accidentally fallen asleep due to boredom.




I wish I could do that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Falling asleep is a tradition of mine when I get truly bored.  But now my baby is yelling at me through the door and I gotta go give him a bath.  See ya later hivers!





I hope you aren't going to fall asleep while bathing your baby..


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I would just like to draw everyone's attention to my shiny new custom title under my username.


----------



## Aeson

So who is minding the hive?


The board seems to be loading faster today. Yippy.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I hope you aren't going to fall asleep while bathing your baby..



2 drownings for the price of 1.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So who is minding the hive?




No one.  I thought that was the whole point.

Hmmm?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> The board seems to be loading faster today. Yippy.




That's because The Hive has just assimilated ENWorld into its mass digital consciousness.


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I would just like to draw everyone's attention to my shiny new custom title under my username.



Ooh. So shiny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I want a custom title....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I want a custom title....



That reminds me. I've been meaning to get CS account for over a year now. I had some trouble getting paypal working but it might be a time to try again...


----------



## Mycanid

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I would just like to draw everyone's attention to my shiny new custom title under my username.




*applause!*


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That's because The Hive has just assimilated ENWorld into its mass digital consciousness.




Hmm ... that might explain a few things.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh. So shiny.




Thank you for noticing.

I finally decided that Morrus deserved some of my actual money, as well as large portions of my time.


----------



## Aeson

I deserve some of your actual money. I'm open to taking donations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Do you accept monopoly dollars?


----------



## Evilhalfling

or _Acquire_ money?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Do you accept monopoly dollars?





Is that like the new 5 dollar bills?   Darn things don't work in vending machines.  FAKE!


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I would just like to draw everyone's attention to my shiny new custom title under my username.





You are not the only one you know......


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Thank you for noticing.
> 
> I finally decided that Morrus deserved some of my actual money, as well as large portions of my time.



So you'll be around more? Cool. And you reminded me to re-up.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Do you accept monopoly dollars?



I did say actual money.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that like the new 5 dollar bills?   Darn things don't work in vending machines.  FAKE!



Send me your $5 and I'll send you a can of Diet Coke.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, I think the employes at local McDonald's were feeling quite safe today. I went there for a lunch, wearing my security guard uniform. There was already two firemen eating at the place. Right behind me came three officers from the nearby military-base and ten minutes later two cops came for a coffee. All it needed was paramedics and it would have been perfect.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, I think the employes at local McDonald's were feeling quite safe today. I went there for a lunch, wearing my security guard uniform. There was already two firemen eating at the place. Right behind me came three officers from the nearby military-base and ten minutes later two cops came for a coffee. All it needed was paramedics and it would have been perfect.



And that's why I chose not to rob the place today.


----------



## megamania

How goes life here?   Mine continues spiriling downhill as always.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And that's why I chose not to rob the place today.




Maybe, but I always thought some of the funniest stories were people who tried to rob places like McDonalds which were actually like that.

"And the robber attempted to steal the money from McDonalds and the three policemen who were currently eating lunch stopped and pulled out their pistols.  The thief cried and was arrested.  Idiot."


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I always thought some of the funniest stories were people who tried to rob places like McDonalds which were actually like that.
> 
> "And the robber attempted to steal the money from McDonalds and the three policemen who were currently eating lunch stopped and pulled out their pistols.  The thief cried and was arrested.  Idiot."



I went to the other McDonalds down the street. If they're all in the one they wouldn't be at the other.   Got away with $50 and a Big Mac.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes life here?   Mine continues spiriling downhill as always.



You need to steal from the till at work then run off to Costa Rica. Leae your life behind and start a new one.


----------



## Bloosquig

I've always wondered what random people thought when large amounts of people wearing various uniforms enter their food joint.  I figure generally the people in the immediate vicinity are used to them and don't really care but further away they might get more impressed with a random attack of Uniformites.

And a woot woot to my fellow security officers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Got away with $50 and a Big Mac.




Fify!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've always wondered what random people thought when large amounts of people wearing various uniforms enter their food joint.  I figure generally the people in the immediate vicinity are used to them and don't really care but further away they might get more impressed with a random attack of Uniformites.
> 
> And a woot woot to my fellow security officers.




You know, with your UserPicture that presents quite a comedic image...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went to the other McDonalds down the street. If they're all in the one they wouldn't be at the other.   Got away with $50 and a Big Mac.




This will not get you to Costa Rica. 
Try again.  


I had a friend who used to be the only night guard at a power station in a bad St Louis neighborhood.  He was issued a big flashlight in lieu of a weapon.  He spectulated on what he would say if he had to chase someone off 
"Hey you there! stop! or ... Ill ... yell stop again!"

most impressive uniform? a firetruck. I was at the gocery store and there was a firetruck in the lot.  As I was leaving 3 firemen came out and gathered around a car, I know they were just shopping, but they were awfully handy for whetever had gone wrong in the lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Worst Uniform: Geek Squad.

I was sitting in my car eating outside a Jack and a Box when i saw several Geek Squad came by and I thought they could help me with the laptop I had in my car which doesn't work.  They didn't, instead they told me to go to the Best Buy across the street.  Bastards.


----------



## megamania

Hello.
-lo-lo-lo


anyone here in this void? 
oid-oid-oid


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sheeeeee.... you're going to ruin the surprise.


----------



## Blackrat

What surprise?! Is there a party?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

If i told you then it wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I would just like to draw everyone's attention to my shiny new custom title under my username.




Showoff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that like the new 5 dollar bills?   Darn things don't work in vending machines.  FAKE!




Betcha other countries laugh at our money and we wonder why the dollar is weak these days.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, I think the employes at local McDonald's were feeling quite safe today. I went there for a lunch, wearing my security guard uniform. There was already two firemen eating at the place. Right behind me came three officers from the nearby military-base and ten minutes later two cops came for a coffee. All it needed was paramedics and it would have been perfect.




There's this small  sub shop in town that used to have cops over every day for lunch. Firemen too. And state troopers. The owner at the time (it's changed ownership) seemed to attract the cops there; dunno if he was former cop or not.... He did have a "plaque" that had various badges on it displayed in the restaurant.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> And that's why I chose not to rob the place today.




Which means you're better than the average criminal.....   

There's been dumb criminals who rob places and there's a cop either inside or out in the parking lot....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's been dumb criminals who rob places and there's a cop either inside or out in the parking lot....




Yeah, but some of those criminals actually are banking on winning an excessive force lawsuit if they cops beat or shoot them while being unarmed.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which means you're better than the average criminal.....
> 
> There's been dumb criminals who rob places and there's a cop either inside or out in the parking lot....



IF I ever started a life of crime it would be as a criminal mastermind.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah, but some of those criminals actually are banking on winning an excessive force lawsuit if they cops beat or shoot them while being unarmed.



Interesting thought.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Worst Uniform: Geek Squad.
> 
> I was sitting in my car eating outside a Jack and a Box when i saw several Geek Squad came by and I thought they could help me with the laptop I had in my car which doesn't work.  They didn't, instead they told me to go to the Best Buy across the street.  Bastards.



They were on their break. Would you want someone bugging you on your break?


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> This will not get you to Costa Rica.
> Try again.



I didn't say it would. I was making a suggestion to Mega to help change his life.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They were on their break. Would you want someone bugging you on your break?




Especially if they just ask you, "do you work for _____"?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Betcha other countries laugh at our money and we wonder why the dollar is weak these days.....





And just how weak is our new 5 dollar bill?   I can't buy a small package of gum with it from a vending machine......  grrrrrr


----------



## megamania

I have been holding off saying much about my life lately since it can be crappy.  On top of my finiancial issues, now I may be losing my primary job.  Worse- it is a situation of breaking company policy with it being my word vs someone else's.

If the company goes with me then I keep my job but plan on getting out of the department I've been in for over 12 years.   Obviously I have someone gunning for me but the company isn't saying whom in fear of reprisals to them.

If the company goes with this other person I lose my job, house, reputation and be forced to leave the area.



....and no....its not sexual harrassment but something the company takes just as seriously.


....and yes, I have thought of stupid things to do to myself if it goes bad.  Wife is aware of it doing all she care to me positive.  But one never knows......  Bi-polar and highly stressed with false accuations plays with one's mind.



I'm surprised no one asked why I was posting occationally in the evening here when I should be at work (instead of being suspended until the investigation is complete).


In theory I will know what is happening tommorrow evening.....

Ain't life Freakin' grand.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> They were on their break. Would you want someone bugging you on your break?




Then maybe they should change their slogan to "Go Ahead, Use Us (when we aren't taking a Break)."

Unfortunately, since I do work at a restaurant, people always bug me when I'm on break.  They see I'm eating (in the front) then they ask me to take their bill to the cashier even though they can see that the cashier is like 5 feet away (at the bar).


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> Ain't life Freakin' grand.......




Damn that sucks.  I hope things work out in your favor.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Then maybe they should change their slogan to "Go Ahead, Use Us (when we aren't taking a Break)."
> 
> Unfortunately, since I do work at a restaurant, people always bug me when I'm on break.  They see I'm eating (in the front) then they ask me to take their bill to the cashier even though they can see that the cashier is like 5 feet away (at the bar).



I've noticed some people believe those in the service fields are truly at their service. They'll ask and demand a lot. What do you do when people do that?


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, sounds damn bad mega. I hope you well, and remember, at least you have a woman who loves right by your side .


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I have been holding off saying much about my life lately since it can be crappy.  On top of my finiancial issues, now I may be losing my primary job.  Worse- it is a situation of breaking company policy with it being my word vs someone else's.
> 
> If the company goes with me then I keep my job but plan on getting out of the department I've been in for over 12 years.   Obviously I have someone gunning for me but the company isn't saying whom in fear of reprisals to them.
> 
> If the company goes with this other person I lose my job, house, reputation and be forced to leave the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and no....its not sexual harrassment but something the company takes just as seriously.
> 
> 
> ....and yes, I have thought of stupid things to do to myself if it goes bad.  Wife is aware of it doing all she care to me positive.  But one never knows......  Bi-polar and highly stressed with false accuations plays with one's mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one asked why I was posting occationally in the evening here when I should be at work (instead of being suspended until the investigation is complete).
> 
> 
> In theory I will know what is happening tommorrow evening.....
> 
> Ain't life Freakin' grand.......



Are you racist?  

Andy I make light but I know this is serious. I hope you come through it ok. 

If it does mean the end of your job and you want to move you can always move down here to Georgia. I'll even find a place for you at my gaming table. 

I haven't been around much and didn't notice your schedule change. We all come and go at different times of the day. Don't take that personally.

Doing something stupid isn't going to help so don't do it.


----------



## megamania

I am by no means racist.

I have been accussed of falsifying documents which when I am involved in the medical field is a big deal.


What I THINK has happened, is I entered measurements into the computer at 10:30 instead of 11 as I was susposed to and a rather unpleasant supervisor that I mutually dislike never saw me enter numbers then checked to see I had numbers entered for my 11pm time slot.  She saw this as I "faked" my measurements and gleefully reported me to the headoffice whom by the company rules had to suspend me while an investigation is done.  Assuming I am aquitted I will be paid for my lost time.  If not- I am fired and can not even make this months morgage.   Hard to say for sure since I am not allowed at the factory during the investigation.  Fear of intimidation tactics and reprisals (shot her @$$ or the such) being the reason.


Since sharing this info with you- The Hivemind- I have checked my answering machine and now my meeting is pushed up from 3:30 to 2:30 and the head of Quality will be there.  I am taking this as a positive thing.


If not, I will remind them that a lawyer may have interest to know I was medically assessed as having arthritis in my back from an old injury done at the factory and amazingly, a series of events rapidly began that can be construde as a set up to fire me (aka- not pay any possible injury issues).

As for doing something bad.....  I have decided I would say goodbye to you guys first so as long as there are no threads about saying goodbye originated by me then I am alive and kickin'.


----------



## Aeson

I wish you luck with it. If that's all she has I'm not sure you have much to worry about. 

Whatever the results I think you need to go out and do something good for yourself. Something to cheer yourself up if it went bad or to celebrate if it goes well. All this stress isn't good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've noticed some people believe those in the service fields are truly at their service. They'll ask and demand a lot. What do you do when people do that?




Depends on the person and the situation.  I usually would help them or if a waitress or the hostess is standing around doing nothing I send them to help the person.

As far as demanding costumers go you sort of have to help them no matter what because if you don't they are likely to make a scene and leave or just leave without paying.  

Unfortunately, what usually happens is that the person becomes a butt of a few jokes after they leave (especially those idiots who expect RESTAURANT styled mexican food to be cheep and inexpensive).


----------



## Aeson

I couldn't help but notice the RESTAURANT style. Does that mean something? 

I don't think it was discussed. I assume this means your family has a Mexican restaurant. Is the food authentic Mexican or is like Chinese food "Americanized"? I've other wondered about ethnic restaurants and if it's the same food eaten in the home country.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, the restaurant is a Mexcican restaurant (as mention elsewhere in the off topic board) and as a result those people only eat Mexican Food from Fastfood restaurants/Taquerias always complain because the price on the menu is too expensive (even though the prices are about the same priced as many of our larger compeditors). 

I consider our food semi-authentic meaning we had to change some ingredients and tone down the heat/spiciness a little so as to not scare away the anglo/gringo demographic. When we originally opened that restaurant (its the third in a local chain) we actually tried to do something totally different, we made it 100% authentic Yucatan styled cuisine.  Unfortunately, even though the our mexican/hispanic costumers loved it, the anglos/gringos did not, which lead to the menu and recipes being changed to the match the other restaurants in the chain.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:
			
		

> Since sharing this info with you- The Hivemind- I have checked my answering machine and now my meeting is pushed up from 3:30 to 2:30 and the head of Quality will be there.  I am taking this as a positive thing.




I'm hoping this is a good thing also - I read that as them saying they want you back at work as soon as possible.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I'm hoping this is a good thing also - I read that as them saying they want you back at work as soon as possible.




Same here.  If they pushed it back I'd worry because then it would read as "We want you to do as much work as you possible can before we call the security to escort you out"


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, I forgot share with you this. My dearest had her birthday last sunday and I figured out the perfect gift. She is a huge fan of _Dynasty Warriors_ game series. I mean HUGE, more than I am a fan of B5. When the latest of those was released earlier in the spring she made sure she had it on the release date. For those of you who don't know, the games are based on a classic chinese novel, _Romance of the Three Kingdoms_, which she has never had chance to read. So I bought her the book, translated to english ofcourse, since her chinese isn't too good  and there wasn't one available in finnish. Needless to say, she loved it .


----------



## Evilhalfling

good luck megamania, I hope it comes out in your favor, yet us know.


----------



## megamania

I am officially fired and I have officially put in an appeal.

Its been fun folks.


----------



## Aeson

I hope "Its been fun folks." is not the goodbye you talked about.:O

I'm sorry this happened.  Maybe this is going to lead to something better. You were stuck in a rut and you can now get out of it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one asked why I was posting occationally in the evening here when I should be at work (instead of being suspended until the investigation is complete).
> 
> 
> In theory I will know what is happening tommorrow evening.....
> 
> Ain't life Freakin' grand.......




I haven't been on EnWorld much for a while, though I've recently started reposting again, so it would have been difficult for me to figure out your posting schedule.  

Anyway, since misery loves company, I also no longer work at my most recent job.  Just been chillin the last couple of days.  Gonna check out the option to file for Unemployment online to avoid going to the actual building.  Much more convenient for me.  

Was in a meeting last Wednesday with the boss and administrator.  They were talking about a bunch of crap and after 15 minutes, I quit and walked out.  Although they may try to go with the 'i was fired angle'.  So... fun times.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I am officially fired and I have officially put in an appeal.
> 
> Its been fun folks.




Oh dude, that totally sucks.  Remember that we among the Hive are here and ready and willing to listen to you if you need to let loose!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I haven't been on EnWorld much for a while, though I've recently started reposting again, so it would have been difficult for me to figure out your posting schedule.
> 
> Anyway, since misery loves company, I also no longer work at my most recent job.  Just been chillin the last couple of days.  Gonna check out the option to file for Unemployment online to avoid going to the actual building.  Much more convenient for me.
> 
> Was in a meeting last Wednesday with the boss and administrator.  They were talking about a bunch of crap and after 15 minutes, I quit and walked out.  Although they may try to go with the 'i was fired angle'.  So... fun times.



 Sorry to hear that. I hope you find something soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sorry to hear the bad news Mega and Doggy.  Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I am officially fired and I have officially put in an appeal.
> 
> Its been fun folks.




God bless you Mega ....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... a tornado just hit within 2 miles from where my gf's lives in Lake Perris California.  It ended up crossing over the freeway, knocked over a truck and then took out this one train that seems to be perpetually stopped on the rail way that is parallel to the freeway and traveled into an area that was pretty much uninhabited.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wow... a tornado just hit within 2 miles from where my gf's lives in Lake Perris California.  It ended up crossing over the freeway, knocked over a truck and then took out this one train that seems to be perpetually stopped on the rail way that is parallel to the freeway and traveled into an area that was pretty much uninhabited.



I'm glad she's ok. 

Storms went through my sister's neighborhood and dropped a tree on the neighbor's car. There was a tornado in the area but I don't think it was what did the damage.


----------



## Evilhalfling

We had some tornados here yesterday, and by here I mean in the same state. 
What I got was a small amount of rain, I had to walk quickly to the bus, and could not read while I waited.  This was a major personal tragedy and really should have made the local news, but they were to busy talking about a missing dog.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> We had some tornados here yesterday, and by here I mean in the same state.
> What I got was a small amount of rain, I had to walk quickly to the bus, and could not read while I waited.  This was a major personal tragedy and really should have made the local news, but they were to busy talking about a missing dog.



I saw the tornado on the news. Your story was the human interest or fluff piece at the end. There will be a fund raiser to help you through the trauma.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate it when they tease a news story then decide not to air the story because anchor woman A's weekly 5-10 minute long filler segment about semi-retarded orphan children who are trying to get adopted is much more important then a story about some guy that was able to cure himself of cancer without  chemotherapy.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw the tornado on the news. Your story was the human interest or fluff piece at the end. There will be a fund raiser to help you through the trauma.




Thats cool, they teased the tornado/dog story twice during primetime and I was afraid I was going to get my fluff bumped.  They must have not actually had film of the dog, video of animals always bumps other stories, its even better than orphans.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I hate it when they tease a news story then decide not to air the story because anchor woman A's weekly 5-10 minute long filler segment about semi-retarded orphan children who are trying to get adopted is much more important then a story about some guy that was able to cure himself of cancer without  chemotherapy.



Is your adoption bit called Wednesday's Child also? That's what they call it here. She spends time with a foster kid that wants to be adopted.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Thats cool, they teased the tornado/dog story twice during primetime and I was afraid I was going to get my fluff bumped.  They must have not actually had film of the dog, video of animals always bumps other stories, its even better than orphans.



Never work with animals or children. / W.C Fields


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is your adoption bit called Wednesday's Child also? That's what they call it here. She spends time with a foster kid that wants to be adopted.




Yeah I think that's the one.  Yeah, I know it's a good cause, but some days I find myself questioning what important news story is being dropped for that 5 - 10 minutes worth of filler.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today the hostess at the restaurant and I went all myth busters and confirmed our long held suspicion that guys like tipping chicks more then they do other guys as a result of this one guy making two similar orders: 1 was for a pounds of asada and carnitas the other for 2 pounts of chicken.  I ended up taking one of the orders and the hostess took the other (with a flirtatious smile). Guess which one of us ended up with a tip.


Next week we're going to challenge the myth that grenadine + coke tastes like cherry coke.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Today the hostess at the restaurant and I went all myth busters and confirmed our long held suspicion that guys like tipping chicks more then they do other guys as a result of this one guy making two similar orders: 1 was for a pounds of asada and carnitas the other for 2 pounts of chicken.  I ended up taking one of the orders and the hostess took the other (with a flirtatious smile). Guess which one of us ended up with a tip.




As a guy who has ordered food, I could have told you already that it's true.  

Really, the only time a hot waitress DOESN'T get a good tip from me is when anyone else would get a bad tip from [if they do something just plain bad].  However, when tipping good, I think I tend to be a lot more willing to round up on tips if they're cute, though rarely has it actually led me to giving like a LOT more.  Like if the total comes to 11.36 after a 15% tip.  I NEVER give such a number.  I round up to 11.50.  Cute girls, however, may have me round that up to 12.00.


----------



## Aeson

Even ugly women get better tips. I worked in pizza delivery to know. I don't tip more or less based on looks or gender. I base it on how much money I have left.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I personally take a stance similar to that of Mr. Pink from Reservoir Dogs but with the exception that I only rarely never tip.  Generally speaking, bad service = no tip or change up to a dollar. Mediocre to alright service (meaning they at least fill my glass when its empty) will get an 5 - 8 percent tip max.  Anything above and beyond that, they get anywhere between 10 to 20 percent.

That all is assuming the server doesn't provide sexual favors, which hasn't happened yet, but you never know... lol.


----------



## megamania

When I tip its based in part by money remaining and I consider quality and friendly service.  Sexual favors have yet to come up but the tighter the clothes the higher the percent seems go.... go figure.


----------



## megamania

How goes it today?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey mega.
Not much. My legs hurt like hell and I have no idea why . It's like the next day of a work-out but I didn't do that yesterday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm.. were you abducted by aliens and forced to do humiliating or degrading things?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Hmm.. were you abducted by aliens and forced to do humiliating or degrading things?



Not that I remember of... But those things are rarely remembered... Could be. But I can't figure out what would they want of my legs?...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I could think of one thing, but the likelihood that you were abducted by canine aliens is slim to none.


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Worst Uniform: Geek Squad.
> 
> I was sitting in my car eating outside a Jack and a Box when i saw several Geek Squad came by and I thought they could help me with the laptop I had in my car which doesn't work.  They didn't, instead they told me to go to the Best Buy across the street.  Bastards.



Asking someone to do something for free when they get paid to do the same (Particularly when they are on lunch from such activity) is asking an awful lot.  particularly if you don't know them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bront said:
			
		

> Asking someone to do something for free when they get paid to do the same (Particularly when they are on lunch from such activity) is asking an awful lot.  particularly if you don't know them.




I know, which is why I wasn't all serious when I typed that. Too bad the absurdity of my messed up sense of humor doesn't translate too well across the net.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I am officially fired and I have officially put in an appeal.
> 
> Its been fun folks.



That sucks dude


----------



## Bront

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I know, which is why I wasn't all too serious when I said that. Too bad messed up humor doesn't translate too well across the net.



Smilies are your friends


----------



## Relique du Madde

Smilies are scary.  They remind me of Walmart.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> When I tip its based in part by money remaining and I consider quality and friendly service.  Sexual favors have yet to come up but the tighter the clothes the higher the percent seems go.... go figure.




Even with men?  Hrmmm?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Asking someone to do something for free when they get paid to do the same (Particularly when they are on lunch from such activity) is asking an awful lot.  particularly if you don't know them.




Well, depending on the help, their services CAN be free though.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Even with men?  Hrmmm?





Have yet to have a male waitress.   Needless to say- unless the wife pays the tip that day it may not work out.


----------



## megamania

Have not gone to see Indiania Jones IV yet.  Too iffy with finiances.  Maybe next weekend.  Drive in had that and Iron Man which I wouldn't mind seeing again.   Such is life.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Have not gone to see Indiania Jones IV yet.  Too iffy with finiances.  Maybe next weekend.  Drive in had that and Iron Man which I wouldn't mind seeing again.   Such is life.



Me neither. I think I'll wait a couple more weeks before seeing it, just to 'cause I don't like overcrowded theaters. Might go and see the Iron Man again too, it was good.


----------



## Dog Moon

I would suggest seeing Iron Man again before seeing Indy IV, case you want my opinion.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Have not gone to see Indiania Jones IV yet.  Too iffy with finiances.  Maybe next weekend.  Drive in had that and Iron Man which I wouldn't mind seeing again.   Such is life.



Take care of your finances first.  


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I would suggest seeing Iron Man again before seeing Indy IV, case you want my opinion.



No, no one asked you.


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Me neither. I think I'll wait a couple more weeks before seeing it, just to 'cause I don't like overcrowded theaters. Might go and see the Iron Man again too, it was good.



Weekend afternoons are good, or weekdays too.  I'll often go for a matine with the wife, though we didn't have a kid to deal with back then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I second Dog Moon's suggestion since the "hokiest" of moments in Iron Man were not as gut wrenchingly lame as the hokiest of moments in Indy IV but instead were actually entertaining.


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:
			
		

> Weekend afternoons are good, or weekdays too.  I'll often go for a matine with the wife, though we didn't have a kid to deal with back then.



Heh, I remember when I went to see the X-men 3. It was 10 AM on tuesday and me and GF were the only ones there . I might actually try and go see Indy the same way since I have free week next week. 

It isn't fun to have a mild phobia for crowds. On bads days standing in a line in grocery is hell.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It isn't fun to have a mild phobia for crowds. On bads days standing in a line in grocery is hell.




When is standing in line for groceries not hell?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> When is standing in line for groceries not hell?



On the days when they are not most certainly out there to eat me alive. That's probably the closest I can describe the feeling I get when in too large crowds. Grocery-line doesn't usually trigger it but it happens from time to time .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Never had that type of experience, although I have had something similar which could probably be considered to be an anxiety attack followed by a mild psychotic episode.


----------



## Evilhalfling

tipping: I tip 20% of the dollar amount, ignoring change, usually comes out to 18%,  for extra service, or friendly interaction it goes up a little.

Bad service gets 10%, nothing if im actually offended. The last time I had bad service was from an overworked new waitress on mothers day, and at least one other table complained / needed a correction.  I gave the my normal tip but added a note - something like, "good luck, you will get the hang of this." 

Indiana IV- yeah there were some hokey bits, but I went with low expectations, and a desire to see an action movie. I liked the (unexpalined) indian ninjas, and the stone trap things were classic Jones and made me want to actually use traps in a game. 

Although it was inferior to both 1 and 3 how does it stack up to 2? 
I think preferred this one.


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't think Temple of Doom was as good as the others. I think Crystal Skull was enjoyable. The ending was a bit much.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> No, no one asked you.




True, but I felt it my duty to warn my fellow hiveminders.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> When is standing in line for groceries not hell?




When there is no line.  


*aka, like at 1am very late Saturday evening.


----------



## Relique du Madde

"And they lived happily ever after, THE END."  Yeah... it was too cliche.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> "And they lived happily ever after, THE END."  Yeah... it was too cliche.



There were a lot of cliches in it.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't think Temple of Doom was as good as the others. I think Crystal Skull was enjoyable. The ending was a bit much.



2 is the one I don't like.  I think 3 was better than 1 though.

Hoping to see 4 this weekend (which is a 6 day weekend in which I have to work 1 day in the middle)


----------



## hafrogman

*pokes head in*
*pokes head out*
*pokes head in, and shakes it all about*

So, um. . . hi.

Just like the Hive, I am not yet dead.  I figured I'd stop in and let you all know at least that much.  Sorry I dropped off the face of the Earth and all.    

The cycle went something like this:  I got into a bit of a funk with not being interested in very much of anything, then all of a sudden my life kicked into overdrive.  So I'm good, I've been working harder, seeing my friends more, getting out and about more, and even picked up a girlfriend somewhere along the way.

Sadly this leaves me with less Hive-time.  But I still love you all.  Well, except for Galeros, you're a little TOO weird.      And I wanted to say "hello"


----------



## Blackrat

Froggy!

*Grabs frog's head when it pokes inside the second time and gives a big wet kiss on the forehead!* 

We've missed you. There's not a big black hole in AZ afterall. When you and Rev disappeared almost simultaniously I got worried...


----------



## Aeson

The frog has returned.   It's good to hear from you again. Hopefully you'll come around more often. I'm sure the girlfriend keeps you busy though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Froggy you know what to do.... assimilate the Girlfriend.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But I still love you all.  Well, except for Galeros, you're a little TOO weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

>




Don't listen to him Galeros.  I still love you.


----------



## Aeson

Get a room.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get a room.




I have one, actually.  I'm currently sitting in it.


----------



## Bloosquig

Pomegranate Rockstar's have taken over my life.

True story.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... that one "The person who leaked the 4e books" topic annoys me.   After reading several posts from that topic, I'm amazed how quickly people call others douchebags when their their own words are also teetering on the fence between douchebagginess and tooliness.

Honestly, if the very existence of a bootlegged object ruins your delight of that object (before you obtained said object), then you really need to stop taking crazy pills.  Even worse if if you acquired a copy of that pirated object and then complain about the fact that you obtained it since it takes gratification away from obtaining the legal version of the object.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him Galeros.  I still love you.




Awwwww

*Hugs Dog Moon*


----------



## Wereserpent

I guess I cleared out the Hive with my doggy love.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I guess I cleared out the Hive with my doggy love.




Well, the Hive seems to be teetering on extinction, from what I can tell, unless there are other threads which I'm not paying attention to that are thriving beyond belief.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Too many hivers are MIA...


----------



## Dog Moon

Alright, send out the search parties, bring out the dogs.  We're gonna search every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse and doghouse until we find them.  Let's go!


----------



## Evilhalfling

I am in the residence.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I checked in the outhouse and all I found was Harrison Ford and a bottle of Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## Dog Moon

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I am in the residence.




EvilHalfing in da house!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've noticed some people believe those in the service fields are truly at their service. They'll ask and demand a lot. What do you do when people do that?




Besides wish I could cuss them out right back at 'em? I can't stand customers who act like THEY own the place!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mega: hope things work out better for you!


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, the Hive seems to be teetering on extinction, from what I can tell, unless there are other threads which I'm not paying attention to that are thriving beyond belief.




That is not dead which can eternal lie. And with strange æons even death may die...


Hello again, Hive


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I sware... that one "The person who leaked the 4e books" topic annoys me.   After reading several posts from that topic, I'm amazed how quickly people call others douchebags when their their own words are also teetering on the fence between douchebagginess and tooliness.
> 
> Honestly, if the very existence of a bootlegged object ruins your delight of that object (before you obtained said object), then you really need to stop taking crazy pills.  Even worse if if you acquired a copy of that pirated object and then complain about the fact that you obtained it since it takes gratification away from obtaining the legal version of the object.





Yes, that borders schizophrenia...

That's one of the reasons while I seem unable to remain at EN World for more than a week anymore, any thread about D&D 4ed can become an highly confrontational thread, and that spoils all my joy (and makes me angry).


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Yes, that borders schizophrenia...
> 
> That's one of the reasons while I seem unable to remain at EN World for more than a week anymore, any thread about D&D 4ed can become an highly confrontational thread, and that spoils all my joy (and makes me angry).




In that case, I would suggest not reading any threads about 4e.  

Or at least whose titles appear iffy, like the new one I saw "4e is NOT v3.75e".  I can understand someone going onto a thread like that and disagreeing a little but, but I don't understand why people get TOO into it or even why the initial poster decided to make said comment.

There needs to be a forum dedicated to those poor souls that like no one else can see, so none of us are bothered by them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:
			
		

> Yes, that borders schizophrenia...
> 
> That's one of the reasons while I seem unable to remain at EN World for more than a week anymore, any thread about D&D 4ed can become an highly confrontational thread, and that spoils all my joy (and makes me angry).





What I think is sort of strange is how the 4e vs 3.X e edition war become an issue as divisive as politics tends to be.   It's sad how the rancor you see piled in some of those 4e posts are as bad as or surpassing the type of bile you see written about DnD/d20 by WW fanatics.


----------



## Carnifex

Horacio said:
			
		

> Yes, that borders schizophrenia...
> 
> That's one of the reasons while I seem unable to remain at EN World for more than a week anymore, any thread about D&D 4ed can become an highly confrontational thread, and that spoils all my joy (and makes me angry).




*zips past, waving to Horacio as he goes and marvelling that the Hive is *still* going*


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey carnifex.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> In that case, I would suggest not reading any threads about 4e.
> 
> Or at least whose titles appear iffy, like the new one I saw "4e is NOT v3.75e".  I can understand someone going onto a thread like that and disagreeing a little but, but I don't understand why people get TOO into it or even why the initial poster decided to make said comment.
> 
> There needs to be a forum dedicated to those poor souls that like no one else can see, so none of us are bothered by them.




I've spent my weekend reading my shiny new D&D 4e books, so that kept me from reading about it here 

In fact, I still wonder why somebody feels compelled to posts threads like that [î]4e is NOT v3.75e[/i] one. It is not trolling, they seem to NEED to say that they feel wronged. Sigh...


----------



## Horacio

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *zips past, waving to Horacio as he goes and marvelling that the Hive is *still* going*




Hi Carnifex !!!!

Yes, Hive IS alive, as it has been for years


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What I think is sort of strange is how the 4e vs 3.X e edition war become an issue as divisive as politics tends to be.   It's sad how the rancor you see piled in some of those 4e posts are as bad as or surpassing the type of bile you see written about DnD/d20 by WW fanatics.




Yes, it's concentrated hate. If it could be distilled, it would be useful as material component for very nasty black magic...


----------



## Blackrat

Hey there Horacio! Long time no see. (Though I poked my head in your blog a week or two ago )


----------



## Relique du Madde

4e isn't 3.75e... its more like the incestuous lovechild of 3.5x, True 20, and Saga Edition.  So I'm not disappointed by it.

Overall, I haven't seen many things withon the book that I did not like.  Unfortunately, if anything, my major complaint that the DMG felt gutted compared to previous editions especially considering that the "dm toolbox" did not contain a lot of nifty/inspiring tables/artwork.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's fun having two Warlords in a single group.  Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey there Horacio! Long time no see. (Though I poked my head in your blog a week or two ago )




I know, Blackrat, that's one of the reasons why I have come back (yet again  )


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 4e isn't 3.75e... its more like the incestuous lovechild of 3.5x, True 20, and Saga Edition.  So I'm not disappointed by it.
> 
> Overall, I haven't seen many things withon the book that I did not like.  Unfortunately, if anything, my major complaint that the DMG felt gutted compared to previous editions especially considering that the "dm toolbox" did not contain a lot of nifty/inspiring tables/artwork.




I guess that the difference is in the eye of the beholder 

I really liked the DMG, I found it full of good advice, superb for new DM, with sections on creating worlds and campaigns... A really good book for me...


----------



## Carnifex

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey carnifex.




'ello


----------



## Carnifex

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Carnifex !!!!
> 
> Yes, Hive IS alive, as it has been for years




It's incredible, really   Hive threads even outlived randomlings place, it seems, given that those forums address goes nowhere anymore 

Howevah!  Depending on the GSL, I may be spending a little more time frequenting these boards once again.  Watch this space... 

Or, well, not *this* space.  Because then you'd be staring at a random post in a random thread for a very long time, and it's not likely to change any time soon 

More along the lines of, watch the metaphorical space.  That is... not space really, but actually potential stuff.  But... I, er, I'll just go over here now.

mrngrblemrble


----------



## Horacio

_/me stares Carnifex posts for a long moment, as if trying to read in it the full meaning of the Universe_

The answer is 42 !


P.S. : I'm also waiting for GSL...


----------



## Aeson

Carnifex said:
			
		

> It's incredible, really   Hive threads even outlived randomlings place, it seems, given that those forums address goes nowhere anymore



That just proves the ENW hivemind is the one true hive.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> I guess that the difference is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> I really liked the DMG, I found it full of good advice, superb for new DM, with sections on creating worlds and campaigns... A really good book for me...



One thing that is killing the hive is the time it takes to load a page these days. It felt like I was on dial up again.

I was told to stay out of the DMG and MM by a guy in your group that plans to run 4e.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've spent my weekend reading my shiny new D&D 4e books, so that kept me from reading about it here
> 
> In fact, I still wonder why somebody feels compelled to posts threads like that [î]4e is NOT v3.75e[/i] one. It is not trolling, they seem to NEED to say that they feel wronged. Sigh...




I've only thumbed thru a copy at a local bookstore (mine are on order from Amazon) and think it's QUITE DIFFERENT from 3.5. 

Although I wonder what with giving presumably everyone "healing surges" and what exactly they do.... :shrug:

I don't see our group changing any time soon. One game, we're in the middle of the 3 part FR campaign books with Cormyr and definitely won't change during that.


----------



## Steve Jung

Carnifex said:
			
		

> It's incredible, really   Hive threads even outlived randomlings place, it seems, given that those forums address goes nowhere anymore [/SIZE]



Yeah, it was sad when we turned out the lights there. Many of us have moved over to Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> One thing that is killing the hive is the time it takes to load a page these days. It felt like I was on dial up again.
> 
> I was told to stay out of the DMG and MM by a guy in your group that plans to run 4e.




That sucks.  I understand why he wouldn't for both books but as far as the DMG is concerned, I honestly think half that book (at max) shouldn't be considered FOR DMs EYES ONLY.  Unfortunately, even then if he were to allow to you peruse the DMG then he would have to create a list of pages and sections which are not forbidden, and that would be a hassle.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> One thing that is killing the hive is the time it takes to load a page these days. It felt like I was on dial up again.




Hopefully Spoony will figure out the problem. Sooner rather than later would be nice. I just don't have the patience for the load times. Hence the reason I haven't been around for awhile here, and rarely post on Circvs. The main thing that keeps me going back to Circvs is GenCon preparations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hopefully Spoony will figure out the problem. Sooner rather than later would be nice. I just don't have the patience for the load times. Hence the reason I haven't been around for awhile here, and rarely post on Circvs. The main thing that keeps me going back to Circvs is GenCon preparations.





They are once again testing for ENWorld 2 so hopefully the bugs will be fixed  soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Like the prodigal son, I have returned.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hopefully Spoony will figure out the problem. Sooner rather than later would be nice. I just don't have the patience for the load times. Hence the reason I haven't been around for awhile here, and rarely post on Circvs. The main thing that keeps me going back to Circvs is GenCon preparations.



It loads better at night. I guess fewer people are on. Bah you don't need to go to CM.


----------



## Aeson

Rev and Aurora return at the same time. Huh. Something we need to know about you two?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Heya hive. Like the prodigal son, I have returned.











Now with shrooms.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That sucks.  I understand why he wouldn't for both books but as far as the DMG is concerned, I honestly think half that book (at max) shouldn't be considered FOR DMs EYES ONLY.  Unfortunately, even then if he were to allow to you peruse the DMG then he would have to create a list of pages and sections which are not forbidden, and that would be a hassle.



I'm not going to listen to him anyway. If he expects me to play I want to know as much about the new rules as I can. I'm not too impressed so far.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Now with shrooms.



That reminds me of the missing Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rev and Aurora return at the same time. Huh. Something we need to know about you two?



I can attest that I have not been in Ohio for the last month and a half, besides I'm still dedicated to Mandy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That reminds me of the missing Mycanid.



Does he still occasionally grace us with his presence?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Does he still occasionally grace us with his presence?




Yeah every once in a while. I think he popped up several times while you were gone.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rev and Aurora return at the same time. Huh. Something we need to know about you two?



Don't you know we're all sock puppets here.  Which of us belong to who is the only question. ZZZZtptt, move along citizen, have a fnord day!@#$
*Obeys the will of Lord Diaglus*


----------



## Carnifex

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was sad when we turned out the lights there. Many of us have moved over to Circvs Maximvs.




Hmm, I may have to go poke around there some time, see who's there 

*waits impatiently for GSL*


----------



## Blackrat

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *waits impatiently for GSL*



I'm waiting for the day when I can play D&D on holodeck.


----------



## megamania

alo'

Just thought I would let everyone know I'm alive.  Been too hot to sit at the computer and I've been busier than usual.  Cub Scout stuff.  Maybe tonight I'll pop in again.


----------



## Horacio

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Don't you know we're all sock puppets here.  Which of us belong to who is the only question. ZZZZtptt, move along citizen, have a fnord day!@#$
> *Obeys the will of Lord Diaglus*




It's a well documented fact, we are all Piratecat's sock puppets 

_*Waiting for GSL too*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That reminds me of the missing Mycanid.




I was JUST about to post something similar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> They are once again testing for ENWorld 2 so hopefully the bugs will be fixed  soon.




Are bugs fixed the same way as cats and dogs?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Are bugs fixed the same way as cats and dogs?



Bob Barker sez:  Spay or neuter your cockroach today!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I can attest that I have not been in Ohio for the last month and a half, besides I'm still dedicated to Mandy.



If you say so.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> alo'
> 
> Just thought I would let everyone know I'm alive.  Been too hot to sit at the computer and I've been busier than usual.  Cub Scout stuff.  Maybe tonight I'll pop in again.



Good to hear from you. I'm glad you're staying busy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bob Barker sez:  Spay or neuter your cockroach today!




Then all you would have is just a roach.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Then all you would have is just a roach.



. . .

good point.


----------



## Dog Moon

Haha.


----------



## Knightfall

Poke.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Poke.




Ouch.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bad Touch!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Poke.



Be careful. You might put an eye out with that thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Bad Touch!



[sblock=May Not Be Work Safe]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Bad Touch!




Please show me on the doll where the bad man touched you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Please show me on the doll where the bad man touched you.




:^O


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Poke.



What're you doing with my poke-stick?! Give back! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get it that sharp?!


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What're you doing with my poke-stick?! Give back! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get it that sharp?!




Let me take that poke-stick to test its sharpness

   _Poke_

Oh it seems sharp enough. Ah, and sorry about your eye, dude...

_/me clean blood from really sharp poke stick_


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Let me take that poke-stick to test its sharpness
> 
> _Poke_
> 
> Oh it seems sharp enough. Ah, and sorry about your eye, dude...
> 
> _/me clean blood from really sharp poke stick_



Someone's blunted it . The blood doesn't anymore drip from two inches above the visible point. Now I have to go and hone it again on linen and then lint, and then dust, and then air molecules and finally on rays of morning sun.

(Who wants to play nerdy spot the reference game?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> (Who wants to play nerdy spot the reference game?)




I suck at those..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slow day for the hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Slow day for the hive.



It's been a slow. . . year?  It's been a while since anything has been hopping around here.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's been a slow. . . year?  It's been a while since anything has been hopping around here.




Except for you, right?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's been a slow. . . year?  It's been a while since anything has been hopping around here.



You need to come by more often and bring the girlfriend. You know how we treat women. She'll recieve a warm welcome.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to come by more often and bring the girlfriend. You know how we treat women. She'll recieve a warm welcome.




This time, just everyone remember to keep your pants on!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This time, just everyone remember to keep your pants on!



Galeros never wears pants. He claims it's a kilt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh Horacio, if you're out there and I know you are, I'll only be 20 posts behind you with this post.  Prepared to be bypassed!  Bwahaha!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros never wears pants. He claims it's a kilt.




Is it a kilt or is it actually a skirt?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is it a kilt or is it actually a skirt?



That's what I'm saying. I think it's a skirt. It makes him feel dainty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Is there something wrong with feeling dainty?  Maybe if everyone had a little bit of daintiness in them, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I'm saying. I think it's a skirt. It makes him feel dainty.



Just try not to get kilt.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh Horacio, if you're out there and I know you are, I'll only be 20 posts behind you with this post.  Prepared to be bypassed!  Bwahaha!




Still 20 posts behind ? You don't post a lot these times then...


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's been a slow. . . year?  It's been a while since anything has been hopping around here.




The only Hiveminder that ever hopped around was you, hafrogman


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Still 20 posts behind ? You don't post a lot these times then...




Actually, you're right.  For a while, I didn't post much at all.  Within the last couple of weeks, however, I've gotten back into posting.  Would be doing more if the Hive weren't so darn slow!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to come by more often and bring the girlfriend. You know how we treat women. She'll recieve a warm welcome.



Maybe a little TOO warm.  See, I want to keep her. . . not scare her off with all my dark secrets.   


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This time, just everyone remember to keep your pants on!



Pfft.  Nobody wears pants in the Hive.  I'm at work, and I STILL don't wear pants while posting in the Hive.

...

*scratch*


But more seriously, you are unlikely to meet her.  Not a gamer, and her work is much more serious about internet usage, so you wouldn't see her around during the days.


----------



## hafrogman

Darkness said:
			
		

> Just try not to get kilt.



. . . ouch, man.  Just ouch.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh Horacio ... Prepared to be bypassed!  Bwahaha!



 Hm, that's not a bad war cry for a mad surgeon.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe a little TOO warm.  See, I want to keep her. . . not scare her off with all my dark secrets.    Pfft.  Nobody wears pants in the Hive.  I'm at work, and I STILL don't wear pants while posting in the Hive.
> 
> ...
> 
> *scratch*
> 
> 
> But more seriously, you are unlikely to meet her.  Not a gamer, and her work is much more serious about internet usage, so you wouldn't see her around during the days.



We're not that bad. We can behave ourselves. Have you ever heard of visiting from home? You should be able to get the internet there.

Does she know you're a gamer?


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> Just try not to get kilt.



Because they'll take my stuff?


----------



## Aeson

I could have sworn I could change the number of posts per page. Was that turned off or a community supporter option?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I could change the number of posts per page. Was that turned off or a community supporter option?




Turned off.  There was a thread in meta explaining the reason.  Basically a similar reason as to why threads over 1k posts are shut down, in an attempt to prevent anything from slowing EnWorld down even further.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because they'll take my stuff?



Yeah. Wicht might even take your post count.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because they'll take my stuff?





Why butchers should not wear kilts: Sliced ham and Sausage thieves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Why butchers should not wear kilts: Sliced ham and Sausage thieves.



Thou wouldst blind thine eye. 

Or at least pluck 'em.


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thou wouldst blind thine eye.



 With Blackrat's poke-stick?

Speaking of which - I think poke-balls are a better way of storing your Pokémon than sharp poke-sticks... even though ISTR that the inspiration for Pokémon was _insect collecting_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> With Blackrat's poke-stick?



Should nary a stray wind blow thine kilt upwards, 'twould be a sight thou shouldst avoid.


----------



## Darkness

I guess it sometimes pays to be nearsighted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> I guess it sometimes pays to be nearsighted.



Indeed.


----------



## Darkness

Call of Cthulhu: The game where bad eyesight (and sometimes hearing) is an _advantage_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Speaking of eyesight, you know that saying "Hindsight is always 20/20"? 

I find it to not be completely true. If it were you'd think I'd be able to remember what I had for breakfast yesterday.


----------



## Darkness

Maybe only _Hive_sight is 20/20. 

Well, assuming access to backups and a lot of time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe only _Hive_sight is 20/20.
> 
> Well, assuming access to backups and a lot of time.



Wouldn't take more than 2 hours to find all hive threads and DL 'em. Maybe I'll do that later today. 

It's amazing how often I find myself rereading old hive posts. It would be a good idea. Maybe I'll eventually print and coil bind 'em. Maybe. 

Yeah, and maybe I'll be vacationing in Hawaii in the next couple of months. _Riiiight._


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, getting them isn't that time-consuming; reading them is. 

Which reminds me that I should finish reading the 4e books. The necessary bits, that is.


----------



## Blackrat

What's this talk about kilts? Want to see mine? My GF bought it for me for birthday last year when she was in london. Let's see, where'd I put that camera...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What's this talk about kilts? Want to see mine? My GF bought it for me for birthday last year when she was in london. Let's see, where'd I put that camera...



Yes, don thine kilt! ......just stay away from drafty winds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Which reminds me that I should finish reading the 4e books. The necessary bits, that is.



I'm waiting for the leatherbacks to come out.


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What's this talk about kilts? Want to see mine? My GF bought it for me for birthday last year when she was in london. Let's see, where'd I put that camera...



 Hey, cool.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the leatherbacks to come out.



Ah, I saw a thread about that.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. Wicht might even take your post count.



Post count doesn't matter.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Turned off.  There was a thread in meta explaining the reason.  Basically a similar reason as to why threads over 1k posts are shut down, in an attempt to prevent anything from slowing EnWorld down even further.



One of these days I have to read other forums. Seems a lot happens in them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of these days I have to read other forums. Seems a lot happens in them.




Haha, most certainly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Which reminds me that I should finish reading the 4e books. The necessary bits, that is.




I JUST received them.  What I find REALLY odd however is that my books in the case arrived wrapped in plastic came separate from the cardboard box they should have arrived in.  Corners are a little smudged on the case, but hell, I've done worse with things just by accidentally dropping them on the floor, so it's no real big deal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I JUST received them.  What I find REALLY odd however is that my books in the case arrived wrapped in plastic came separate from the cardboard box they should have arrived in.  Corners are a little smudged on the case, but hell, I've done worse with things just by accidentally dropping them on the floor, so it's no real big deal.




I take it that WoTC decided to print more copies of the box itself and sent them to Amazon (or wherever you bought it from) so that they could "ship" you a complete set.


----------



## Dog Moon

No, I don't mean the books came separate from the sleeve of the gift set, I mean the actual cardboard box that Amazon sends EVERYTHING in.  I go down to the mail room and there's two things waiting for me: an empty cardboard box and then my books in the sleeve wrapped in plastic.  There was a note on the cardboard box saying 'Empty box' or something to that effect.

Not that my books and the sleeve were shipped separately.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:
			
		

> Which reminds me that I should finish reading the 4e books. The necessary bits, that is.




Don't remind me, now that I finally have free (for a month) time I should start working on fixing my portfolio but I think I'll most likely start writing notes down so I can begin a pbp game.

I ended up putting aside my idea for a low powered M&M game, but the problem is that my current one, a 'western', begs to be ran in either True20 or 4e.  Sadly, if I ran it in True20 it might not even find many potential players as I would it as 4e.  At the same time, I realize some people would be put off if mention from the get go that it's a 'western', however, with PoL it would be easy to mask since that whole setting screams "western/spaghetti western inspired" once you divorce it from its medieval trappings.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, I don't mean the books came separate from the sleeve of the gift set, I mean the actual cardboard box that Amazon sends EVERYTHING in.  I go down to the mail room and there's two things waiting for me: an empty cardboard box and then my books in the sleeve wrapped in plastic.  There was a note on the cardboard box saying 'Empty box' or something to that effect.
> 
> Not that my books and the sleeve were shipped separately.



They sent you a box to return the books in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ah, I saw a thread about that.



With the current state of things (faulty binding) I'd say its a prudent move.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They sent you a box to return the books in.




Haha.  I like my books.  They're neat.


----------



## Aeson

I miss the spells. From what I'm seeing, finding a musty old spellbook is useless now. Maybe I haven't read enough.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> With the current state of things (faulty binding) I'd say its a prudent move.



Something else for me to dislike about them? Hoorah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss the spells. From what I'm seeing, finding a musty old spellbook is useless now. Maybe I haven't read enough.




I think wizards are the funniest and lamest class now.

As you advance in level and only get to learn/cast a few spells (like a gimped 3.x sorcerer).  Each of those spells you learn are instantly written into your spell book along with every ritual you gain at certain levels ( you have to manually write all other rituals into the book).  THEN after a while, you can get rid of an old spell in exchange for a new.  When that happens, the old spell instantaneously vanishes from your book and is replaced by the new one you chose.


LAME! EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss the spells. From what I'm seeing, finding a musty old spellbook is useless now. Maybe I haven't read enough.




It seems like that may be true, but there's nothing stopping you from putting unique 'spells/abilities' in a book that the PCs find.  Actually, you could almost do that for any class.  "You find an ancient book with the words Alamazar Findly."

The Rogue's eyes opened wide.  "That book was penned by the famous master thief a dozen years ago.  It's said that he had the greatest thieving skills in the world and that before he disappeared, he wrote his secrets in a book, which was thought lost to the ages."

You know, something like that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think wizards are the funniest and lamest class now.




Personally, I'm liking the Warlord.

A lot.

Used to always play Rogues, but you know, I didn't like the 4e Rogue anywhere as much as I'm diggin' the Warlord.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> Post count doesn't matter.



*nods* Post or post not, there is no count... or something.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I JUST received them.  What I find REALLY odd however is that my books in the case arrived wrapped in plastic came separate from the cardboard box they should have arrived in.  Corners are a little smudged on the case, but hell, I've done worse with things just by accidentally dropping them on the floor, so it's no real big deal.



Maybe it was an 'assembly required' kind of deal. They send you the books and the box, but you have to put them in the box yourself.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> With the current state of things (faulty binding) I'd say its a prudent move.



Yeah, leather should be more durable.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss the spells. From what I'm seeing, finding a musty old spellbook is useless now. Maybe I haven't read enough.



They'll contain rituals now.


----------



## megamania

Allo'

Saw Hulk today.   Much better than the first movie.  Clearly influenced by the TV series.  Lotta hints of things to come.  Even see the origin of the Leader.

Last weekend I took my son to BATTLESHIP COVE for the cub scouts.  Slept over night on the USS Mass battle ship.  Very neat.

Currently updateing my CDs for use at work (both jobs).  Been a while since I labeled them.

Last night was the first time in a looooong time I got thinking about DnD.  Did some possible storyline / plot notes.   Don't know if I will follow thru with it however.

Not buying 4e stuff.   More and more I'm convinced not too.

Nothing else to report.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It seems like that may be true, but there's nothing stopping you from putting unique 'spells/abilities' in a book that the PCs find.  Actually, you could almost do that for any class.  "You find an ancient book with the words Alamazar Findly."
> 
> The Rogue's eyes opened wide.  "That book was penned by the famous master thief a dozen years ago.  It's said that he had the greatest thieving skills in the world and that before he disappeared, he wrote his secrets in a book, which was thought lost to the ages."
> 
> You know, something like that.




Heh heh heh...  or the book could be written by Abdul Al'hazred and contain a blasphemous evil ritual that that was scribbled in the blood of a long deceased eladrin virgin and bound in "illustrated dwarven leather."


----------



## megamania

oh I forgot-

my mother went to one of those medium channelers last weekend.  Strange stuff.  Based on stuff said, it was possibly a true connection but the medium was fishin' for stuff to give more believeability.

Dad said hi and apoligized for some of his actions when alive.  Sister , whom also went, can't wait for the next time.  Need to talk to her next and find out what was said.

strange world(s) we live(exist) in.


----------



## megamania

well. as per the normal, it appears I am it here at this hour so until another day/time/life....... cya


----------



## megamania

I spoke too soon-  hello Madde

How goes it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hangin' out in the buff.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Last night was the first time in a looooong time I got thinking about DnD.  Did some possible storyline / plot notes.   Don't know if I will follow thru with it however.




Hey, whatever happened to your Adventure Path thingy?  I think it was for Eberron.  Honestly, it's been a while so I don't remember all the details...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Heh heh heh...  or the book could be written by Abdul Al'hazred and contain a blasphemous evil ritual that that was scribbled in the blood of a long deceased eladrin virgin and bound in "illustrated dwarven leather."




EXACTLY.  That's the spirit!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hangin' out in the buff.




Heh, I'm not wearing any pants, but YES I am wearing boxers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm not wearing any pants, but YES I am wearing boxers.



Boxers during the summer?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's got to lead to some sticky situations. I hate having my package hang in an uncomfortable position, I don't think I could stand having to peel 'em back because they're sweatin'.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Boxers during the summer?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's got to lead to some sticky situations. I hate having my package hang in an uncomfortable position, I don't think I could stand having to peel 'em back because they're sweatin'.




Huh, never have that problem... I wear them all year round.  Don't own anything else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I prefer underwear.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You didn't Mega   I ended up going to see Don't Mess With The Zohan with my gf.  I thought it was an alright movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Relique. What uppa?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much, how about you rev?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Recorded Ocean's 11 earlier. Just got done watching it. Good flick.

I'll be hiitin' the sack o'hay soon.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, whatever happened to your Adventure Path thingy?  I think it was for Eberron.  Honestly, it's been a while so I don't remember all the details...




Never did much with it.  I have no game group and it was suggested that creating such thing and posting here was questionable for copy rights.  

I may still tinker with it more but just not right now.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm not wearing any pants, but YES I am wearing boxers.




I have a metal folding chair I sit on at the computer.  Cold to sit on or nasty feeling if I'm sweating a great deal.


----------



## megamania

I'm starting to get the itch again to play.   I need a group.


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe you guys are talking about sweaty balls. lol

Mega did you find a second job or get the old one back? I must have missed you telling us about it.

Dog Moon I see what you're saying about the spellbook. It's a good idea.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Never did much with it.  I have no game group and it was suggested that creating such thing and posting here was questionable for copy rights.
> 
> I may still tinker with it more but just not right now.




Aw, that totally sucks, but I suppose understandable.  What you would PROBABLY need to do is basically take an Eberron-like idea, file some of the serial numbers off, and go from there.  Houses with dragonmarks?  Well, now we have clans with MAGICAL TATTOOS!

Don't know if that would work or not though...

If you ever work on it and need any help, just let me know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega did you find a second job or get the old one back? I must have missed you telling us about it.




Good point.  He mentioned something about both jobs, didn't he?  Hrm....



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Dog Moon I see what you're saying about the spellbook. It's a good idea.




Thanks.  Sometimes, I DO come up with good ideas.    It was also something I was thinking about doing for my campaign.  Just another sort of interesting reward.


----------



## Blackrat

Good morning Hive. Man the first coffee in morning tastes good. On the contrast, the first smoke in the morning tastes like... (well the language-filter would replace it with smilies). Bleh! Yet, I had to smoke it. But the coffee is good . Sigh. Now to sit at the computer for the next 12 hours. I hate this job...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Case of the mondays?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Blackrat. I found this picture earlier and I immediately thought of you:







Oh, btw, I just posted a whopper and possibly a shocker in our pbp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Case of the mondays?



For me its a case of the Sundays.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> For me its a case of the Sundays.




I thought it was already Monday over there in Phoenix


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I thought it was already Monday over there in Phoenix



Nope, its only 11:33 pm. T minus 27 minutes to Monday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I must be thinking of New Mexico then  damn weirdos and their non-day-light savings time clocks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I must be thinking of New Mexico then  damn weirdos and their non-day-light savings time clocks.



Arizona is the non-Daylight Savings state.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive. Man the first coffee in morning tastes good. On the contrast, the first smoke in the morning tastes like... (well the language-filter would replace it with smilies). Bleh! Yet, I had to smoke it. But the coffee is good . Sigh. Now to sit at the computer for the next 12 hours. I hate this job...




Wait a second....

2 questions:

1. Where do you live?

2. What do you do for a living?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Arizona is the non-Daylight Savings state.




weirdo  lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait a second....
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Where do you live?
> 
> 2. What do you do for a living?



I can answer those for BR.
1. Finland
2. [hospital ?] Security


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> weirdo  lol



Hey, I'm not the weidro, it person in charge of shifting tv schedule times. Daylight savings does affect that for us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Correction, he's the weirdo.... that or the farmers who don't want to work in the pre-dawn darkness.  I mean hell, if you are so afraid of working in the dark then wake up an hour later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Correction, he's the weirdo.... that or the farmers who don't want to work in the pre-dawn darkness.  I mean hell, if you are so afraid of working in the dark then wake uip later.



Or move to Alaska.


----------



## Relique du Madde

heh heh

No thanks, the last place I'd like to live is somewhere where they men outnumber the women 20 to 1.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Case of the mondays?



Yeah, I guess. Well at least I have wednesday off .


			
				Rev said:
			
		

> Hey, Blackrat. I found this picture earlier and I immediately thought of you:



Oy, that's a cute little furball. I'd so get me a pet rat if my girlfriend wasn't against the idea.


			
				Dog said:
			
		

> Wait a second....
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Where do you live?
> 
> 2. What do you do for a living?



Rev covered those good. Finland, and security of a tiny hospital.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev covered those good. Finland, and security of a tiny hospital.




Okay, now I remember the security guard thing, but not sure if I knew you lived in Finland.  Was like woah, how are you going to work around 1am?  And WHERE do you work where it's a 12 hour shift?

Thus the questions.  

Although I'm glad so many Hivers are on at once.  Maybe we can get the Hive rollin like back in the old days.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe we can get the Hive rollin like back in the old days.



Wishfull thinking? Though I was a bit surpriced to see how much the Hive progressed while I was writing ONE post in pbp. Granted, it was quite a long post .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although I'm glad so many Hivers are on at once.  Maybe we can get the Hive rollin like back in the old days.




You sure you want to get the Hive Roll'n*?




*I'm pretty sure my alignment just slipped into the Chaotic Evil territory.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> You sure you want to get the Hive Roll'n?



Are you trying to Rickroll us? I'm not falling for that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

::whistles innocently::  It was the rouse. He put me up to it.


----------



## Blackrat

Hah. You were too obvious. This is the first time I caught it before clicking. Though now I have to click to confirm if I truly was right, and so you actually succeed. Damn you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, the most disappointing thing I clicked on this weekend was that supposed link to the video clip of Captain America's cut scene from the Hulk movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

The worst thing I clicked on was meatspin.com

Btw, do NOT go there......

No, seriously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> *I'm pretty sure my alignment just slipped into the Chaotic Evil territory.




What was it before?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Btw, do NOT go there......
> 
> No, seriously.



You think I can resist that anymore. Though the name suggests that I should wait until I'm home...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You think I can resist that anymore. Though the name suggests that I should wait until I'm home...




Yeah, silly me thinking it would be a completely innocent thing...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, btw, I've passed Horacio in posts.  Woohoo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chaotic Neutral, but I'm not allowed to have that alignment anymore.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, it's been a LONG time since the Administrator has told me than I cannot post more than once every 30 seconds when trying to respond to numerous posts in the Hive.

Anyone know what happened to those who appear to be MIA?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Chaotic Neutral, but I'm not allowed to have that alignment anymore.




I like to think I'm TN or, now, Unaligned.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have a feeling unaligned will become the new 1e / 2e "CN" as in a small amount of people will chose that alignment just because it gives you a reason to do horrendous acts which would otherwise make them Evil.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I have a feeling unaligned will become the new 1e / 2e "CN" as in a small amount of people will chose that alignment just because it gives you a reason to do horrendous acts which would otherwise make them Evil.




I tend to prefer Chaotic Good.  Although I personally, while I try to be helpful, may not be good enough to be considered as Good, or I judge myself too harshly; not sure which honestly.


----------



## Blackrat

Lately I've become afraid that I might actually be LE. I do have a personal code of ethics but mostly I'd definetly use others to further my own good and not care about what happens to people I don't like...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Lately I've become afraid that I might actually be LE. I do have a personal code of ethics but mostly I'd definetly use others to further my own good and not care about what happens to people I don't like...




Don't we all?  It seems like humanity is innately ambivalent and self serving by nature.  If it wasn't for my hate of law and that little streak of kindness I have, I'm pretty sure I would be CE.  That in itself is kind of scary considering that back during high school I filled out a recruitment packet for the CIA and ended up not mailing it because I thought that the mob connections my uncle has in Mexico and my older brother's gang ties would have prevented me from being recruited.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Lately I've become afraid that I might actually be LE. I do have a personal code of ethics but mostly I'd definetly use others to further my own good and not care about what happens to people I don't like...




I think I would have a personal code if I actually cared enough to create one and then to follow it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Don't we all?  It seems like humanity is innately ambivalent and self serving by nature.



I think that this is actually the case. Which makes me all the more angrier for all the self-righteous holier-than-thou bastards around the world. At least I have the decency to admit what I am...


----------



## Blackrat

So my bitter rambling scared everyone away? Sorry, bad case of monday. Really bad. I guess I need another smoke. I'll try to cheer up .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I think that this is actually the case. Which makes me all the more angrier for all the self-righteous holier-than-thou bastards around the world. At least I have the decency to admit what I am...



Actually, no. There are people that give their heart to humanity; every single person. 

I am one such individual. I believe in the concept of world peace. I also believe that no matter what wrongs a person has done in the past, they deserve a chance to redeem themselves. This alsom means that I treat everyone with a certain level of respect. Impressions matter only later, when behavior is evidenced.

When it comes to fighting, I believe in the defense of the individual, not the country. The country wouldn't exist if it weren't for the people. I know it is impossible, because conflict is what makes us think, evolve and better ourselves, but I would hope that one day a mass awakening will happen and a lot of other people might feel the same way. It would be nice to see that, countries would mean little and the individual would be free to pursue what makes them happy so long as it doesn't harm others.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I have quite a cynical and pessimistic view of our species. Explaining my opinion would go too much to both religion and politics so I'll drop the subject in time though and sneakily change subject.

I'm graving for a rhubarb-pie. It's summer, I should have rhubarb-pie with vanilla-cream. Where's my pie?! I want pie!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So my bitter rambling scared everyone away? Sorry, bad case of monday. Really bad. I guess I need another smoke. I'll try to cheer up .




Actually, for those of us not living in Finland, it's late, and we wanted to go the bed.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, for those of us not living in Finland, it's late, and we wanted to go the bed.



Blasphemy! I don't believe in any of this time-zone-propaganda . There's only one time, and it's the right time. You just pretend it's night out there, when infact it's clearly 5 pm .


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh, if only it were 5pm.  That would mean work is over for me for the day and that's one weekday out of five down.


----------



## Blackrat

Well you need to reason with your boss and tell him what I said. That should convince him that it's already 6pm now and you should get at least some overtime compensation for still being at work.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The worst thing I clicked on was meatspin.com
> 
> Btw, do NOT go there......
> 
> No, seriously.



It's sort of funny.  Recently I made a joke about running my own pornsite which I jokingly dubbed "www.longjohn.com" (being as my real name is John).  And then just as I sent the IM, I followed it up with an advisement not to click just in case it was real.  It is in fact a real site. . . selling leather goods.  Totally innocent, if a bit odd.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, if only it were 5pm.  That would mean work is over for me for the day and that's one weekday out of five down.



You mean one out of four down, don't you?  Aren't you taking Friday off to go to Disneyland. . .

No, wait.  That's me.  Suckers!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well you need to reason with your boss and tell him what I said. That should convince him that it's already 6pm now and you should get at least some overtime compensation for still being at work.




Actually, I'm only working parttime atm, so I wouldn't qualify for overtime, sadly.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You mean one out of four down, don't you?  Aren't you taking Friday off to go to Disneyland. . .
> 
> No, wait.  That's me.  Suckers!




Awww, you're so mean!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, wait.  That's me.  Suckers!



Well I'm taking wednesday off to sleep late and play xbox, and then I'm taking friday off to sleep late and go see a movie. Maybe Iron Man again or then Hulk.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, you're so mean!



Yes.  Yes I am.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'm taking wednesday off to sleep late and play xbox, and then I'm taking friday off to sleep late and go see a movie. Maybe Iron Man again or then Hulk.




Wow, I wish those were valid excuses for days off with MY employees.

Me: "I feel like taking Wednesday off."
Boss: "Any particular reason?"
Me: "I'm tired, so I could use the sleeping in, and you know what, it's been a while since I've played xbox, so I think I'm gonna play a little bit of that as well."
Boss: "Sounds like fun.  Wish I could do the same.  Later."


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'm taking wednesday off to sleep late and play xbox, and then I'm taking friday off to sleep late and go see a movie. Maybe Iron Man again or then Hulk.



Well, that works too.  And Disneyland would be a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I wish those were valid excuses for days off with MY employees.
> 
> Me: "I feel like taking Wednesday off."
> Boss: "Any particular reason?"
> Me: "I'm tired, so I could use the sleeping in, and you know what, it's been a while since I've played xbox, so I think I'm gonna play a little bit of that as well."
> Boss: "Sounds like fun.  Wish I could do the same.  Later."



Yeah, I guess the valid reason is that I get my weekly hours done in three days . But I like to think that playing xbox is much better reason .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that works too.  And Disneyland would be a bit of a drive for you.



Well yeah maybe a little. The one in Paris would be closer, but if I took a car I don't think I'd make it even that far before the weekend was already over


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well yeah maybe a little. The one in Paris would be closer, but if I took a car I don't think I'd make it even that far before the weekend was already over



Well, that's what you get for living in Finland.  It's much warmer here though, so it may not be worth it.  112 F (44.4 C) today.  Toasty warm.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess the valid reason is that I get my weekly hours done in three days .




Yeah, I guess 12 hours per day would give you pretty much all the hours you'd need in a week, minus 4.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that's what you get for living in Finland.  It's much warmer here though, so it may not be worth it.  112 F (44.4 C) today.  Toasty warm.




Ouch, that's freaking hot.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that's what you get for living in Finland.  It's much warmer here though, so it may not be worth it.  112 F (44.4 C) today.  Toasty warm.



Who'd want to live like that. At least here I have a good reason to get wasted every now and then. In a country where we ride our polarbears to penguin-hunting, one needs the alcohol to keep the blood from feezing...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> In a country where we ride our polarbears to penguin-hunting



 I think you're exagerating JUST a little bit.

. . .

everyone knows that Finland is too cold for Penguins, they freeze do death.  Just like Morgan Freeman told me.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess 12 hours per day would give you pretty much all the hours you'd need in a week, minus 4.



But because I get better than normal pay for having done so good work, I don't really need those four hours and still come out with more pay than others in the firm. Pays to be good .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you're exagerating JUST a little bit.
> 
> . . .
> 
> everyone knows that Finland is too cold for Penguins, they freeze do death.  Just like Morgan Freeman told me.



Well that's only in the two weeks in the midsummer, when they come this far. It's a national festival here. The Penguin-weeks we call them.


... what?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But because I get better than normal pay for having done so good work, I don't really need those four hours and still come out with more pay than others in the firm. Pays to be good .




Nice.

Sadly, I'm only working 12 hours a week.  Burning through my savings sort of quickly, unfortunately, due to crappy bills, though the 12 hours each week helps alleviate that a little.  Working at a home health care agency which is just beginning and there isn't enough money/work for me to be anything more at the moment.

As we get more clients, my presence here will last longer until everything is good enough for me to be full-time.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well that's only in the two weeks in the midsummer, when they come this far. It's a national festival here. The Penguin-weeks we call them.
> 
> 
> ... what?



Oh, okay.  That makes sense.  Migratory penguins.  Like in Monty Python . . . I wonder where they'd get a coconut from.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, now I got the urge to tell you about this fishing-story my grampa used to tell. Me telling about polarbear-mounts is nothing compared to that...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, now I got the urge to tell you about this fishing-story my grampa used to tell. Me telling about polarbear-mounts is nothing compared to that...



I'm stuck at work for . . . 8 more hours (less a lunch hour), so I've got the time.  Please tell us the legend of the one that got away.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm stuck at work for . . . 8 more hours (less a lunch hour), so I've got the time.  Please tell us the legend of the one that got away.



Okay it'll take some time to write... It's about how a village nearby where I live got named.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay it'll take some time to write... It's about how a village nearby where I live got named.




Kewl.  We'll be waiting eagerly with great anticipation.


----------



## Blackrat

Here goes:

There's this village nearby, Monninkylä. Literal translation of the name would be something like Catfish-ville. Through the village runs a river. When my grampa was just a boy, the village was still called something else. It's in the history now and no-one remembers what it was called thosedays. Anyways, he was sitting under a bridge, fishing with a rod he'd made himself when suddenly the line snapped after a strong quick pull. Damn, he thought, must have been a weak line. Luckily he had a spare-one which he tied to the rod. A while later the same happened again. Grampa got a bit annoyed and went home to get some better line but when it snapped once more, he decided to use twine. So once again he hit the river bank and waited. This time he felt the pull, and it nearly ripped the rod from his hands. But he held tight and fought, untill suddenly the rod itself snapped half. Now he really got angry and decided that no matter what, he is going to get that fish. So he left to get some supplies and when he returned he got to work.

There was this young birch growing near the river which he twisted down. He tied a rope, which he was going to use as line to the top of the tree. He had a small milk-can which he used as floater and a bent eleven-inch iron-nail to use as hook. He had snatched a chicken from his aunt's farm to use as bait. When he was finally ready he threw it in the river and waited. It didn't take long for the whole river-bank to shook as the thing took the bait. A whole five minutes it struggled and then lo! It ripped the whole tree from the ground. Now that's one fish, my grampa thought. But he was adamant in his decision. He wasn't done yet.

Next day he returned with more supplies. This time he had some iron-chain to use as the line, which he tied to the bridge itself. Putting a barrel as the floater and an anchor as the hook, he only needed another bait. The opportunity presented itself as he saw some sheep on the field nearby. Not bothering with ethics he snathed and slaid one to put in the hook. And into the water it went. It took again only minutes for the hungry beast to take it. The bridge moaned under the stress and for a while he was afraid it wasn't going to hold. But it did. For hours he struggled with the fish, and finally he got it up and tied to the bridge. It was an enormous catfish. The whole village came to marvel at the catch and celebrated it. For two weeks everyone feasted on the fish before it finally broke free and got away.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow.

Your grandpa was quite the liar.      Still, it is an impressive tale of the one that got away.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Your grandpa was quite the liar.      Still, it is an impressive tale of the one that got away.




Except it got away after being eaten by townsfolk for 2 weeks, so even though it managed to escape, I doubt it got very far.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Your grandpa was quite the liar.      Still, it is an impressive tale of the one that got away.



Are you calling my gramps a liar!? The outrage! He never lies. Don't mind the fact that he lived half a country away when he was a kid.

You can imagine the awe of a little boy as gramps told that when I was growing up. I think I've heard that story for a hundred times. I finally realized there was something fishy (oh the puns!) when my dad tried to claim the glory of the catch for himself...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Are you calling my gramps a liar!? The outrage! He never lies. Don't mind the fact that he lived half a country away when he was a kid.
> 
> You can imagine the awe of a little boy as gramps told that when I was growing up. I think I've heard that story for a hundred times. I finally realized there was something fishy (oh the puns!) when my dad tried to claim the glory of the catch for himself...



Yeah, I was almost certain that it was in fact a completely true story until the sheep.  Let's face it, if your Grandad couldn't tickle one lousy catfish out of a stream, how was he going to wrassle an ornery ovine into being his bait?

Well, that and the part where none of the townsfolk thought to kill the fish before dining off it.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that and the part where none of the townsfolk thought to kill the fish before dining off it.



Now that you mention it, that does sound a bit strange. Oh well, grampa never lies. If he says it happened so, then it happened so. You better believe.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that and the part where none of the townsfolk thought to kill the fish before dining off it.




I assumed people would cut off giant slabs of fish, cook them, hand them out, and go get more slabs of fish to cook.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I assumed people would cut off giant slabs of fish, cook them, hand them out, and go get more slabs of fish to cook.



Well yes, but unless the fish was smart enough to pretend to asphyxiate after a few minutes of air, and didn't even flinch as people carved from it for two weeks, wouldn't someone notice and try and kill it?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well yes, but unless the fish was smart enough to pretend to asphyxiate after a few minutes of air, and didn't even flinch as people carved from it for two weeks, wouldn't someone notice and try and kill it?




Maybe they figured keeping it alive kept it fresh.  Would YOU want to continue eating a fish that's been on the ground rotting for a week and a half?  Nuh-uh.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would YOU want to continue eating a fish that's been on the ground rotting for a week and a half?



No.







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would YOU want to continue eating a fish that's been on the ground rotting?



No.







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would YOU want to continue eating a fish that's been on the ground?



No.







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would YOU want to eat a fish ?



No.

Hence my difficulty judging other people on this issue.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sooooo, not a very big fan of fish, eh?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sooooo, not a very big fan of fish, eh?



Nope.  Not a piscivore.

If god had meant us to eat fish, he would have given us gills.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap Batman!  The hive hasn't been this active in like... 2 months!  Damn...

I guess I'll catch up on everything when I get home from visiting my Gf in Riverside tonight...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Holy crap Batman!  The hive hasn't been this active in like... 2 months!  Damn...
> 
> I guess I'll catch up on everything when I get home from visiting my Gf in Riverside tonight...




Hopefully it'll stay this way.  

I think what we'd need for that though is for more people to return/appear.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hopefully it'll stay this way.
> 
> I think what we'd need for that though is for more people to return/appear.



Yeah, I can't keep this up 24/7.  The Hive needs to thrive on its own.  Maybe we should have a recruitment drive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nevermind.. she wants me to visit on Thursday since its over 100 in riverside today and we were going to be out in the heat all day.


How exactly do you recruit people into the Hive?  I sort of stumbled here and got assimilated.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> How exactly do you recruit people into the Hive?  I sort of stumbled here and got assimilated.



We need to spam message-boards! Make claims that we give free viagra! And boobies! To spam!

 Well it could have worked...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, and thanks a lot Dog Moon. Now I can't sleep for two days, thanks to that web-page you told me not to check. Like I could resist...


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nope.  Not a piscivore.
> 
> If god had meant us to eat fish, he would have given us gills.



Exactly! Finally, someone who can relate to my hatred of seafood! I can't stand fish.


----------



## Blackrat

Am I talking to myself now? Bah, time to go and see nightmares. (Thanks a lot Dog Moon  )


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, and thanks a lot Dog Moon. Now I can't sleep for two days, thanks to that web-page you told me not to check. Like I could resist...



That's what you get for not trusting him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

heh heh..


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The worst thing I clicked on was meatspin.com
> 
> Btw, do NOT go there......
> 
> No, seriously.



I used to like that song.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, it's been a LONG time since the Administrator has told me than I cannot post more than once every 30 seconds when trying to respond to numerous posts in the Hive.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to those who appear to be MIA?



Mycanid should still be freezing his beard off in Alaska with little net time. I assume he's still there. He hasn't come on saying he was back home.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Don't we all?  It seems like humanity is innately ambivalent and self serving by nature.  If it wasn't for my hate of law and that little streak of kindness I have, I'm pretty sure I would be CE.  That in itself is kind of scary considering that back during high school I filled out a recruitment packet for the CIA and ended up not mailing it because I thought that the mob connections my uncle has in Mexico and my older brother's gang ties would have prevented me from being recruited.



They would have taken you for your connections.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, you're so mean!



He's neutral evil.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> They would have taken you for your connections.




I'll try to remember that next time Doc Brown tries to lure me into taking a ride in his time machine...  though I do think it's funny that he's now driving a white windowless van and not a De Lorean.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nope.  Not a piscivore.
> 
> If god had meant us to eat fish, he would have given us gills.



Fish is good and good for you. You should have some some time.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I'll try to remember that next time Doc Brown tries to lure me into taking a ride in his time machine...  though I do think it's funny that he's now driving a white windowless van and not a De Lorean.




lol


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Holy crap Batman!  The hive hasn't been this active in like... 2 months!  Damn...
> 
> I guess I'll catch up on everything when I get home from visiting my Gf in Riverside tonight...



Did you meet her at a ball game like this lucky bastard? 
http://collegebaseball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=816817


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Exactly! Finally, someone who can relate to my hatred of seafood! I can't stand fish.



For you and froggy I eat fish. 

"I'm gonna eat you little fishy."


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, and thanks a lot Dog Moon. Now I can't sleep for two days, thanks to that web-page you told me not to check. Like I could resist...




Hehe, my bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Exactly! Finally, someone who can relate to my hatred of seafood! I can't stand fish.




Actually, I can't either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you meet her at a ball game like this lucky bastard?
> http://collegebaseball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=816817




Nope. I met her at a 4th of July party back in 2001.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid should still be freezing his beard off in Alaska with little net time. I assume he's still there. He hasn't come on saying he was back home.




Did he say why he went there in the first place?  I guess I missed that...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Did he say why he went there in the first place?  I guess I missed that...



He's been there since April I think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only fish I eat is tuna.

oh the innuendo!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nope. I met her at a 4th of July party back in 2001.



But is she as hot as that chick?  

You've been together for 8 years and no ring?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The only fish I eat is tuna.
> 
> oh the innuendo!



That's not a good thing. 

What's with you nonfish eaters? Blackrat lives in Finland for jeebus sake. Isn't fish a staple food there?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> But is she as hot as that chick?




nope.



> You've been together for 8 years and no ring?




I'm against any institution which has an escape clause that will cause me to loose half my stuff and then force me to pay a percentage of my wealth for a set period of time depending on the length of time I was apart of that institution.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not a good thing.
> 
> What's with you nonfish eaters? Blackrat lives in Finland for jeebus sake. Isn't fish a staple food there?




I used to keep a salt water and a fresh water aquarium in my bedroom until I was 18, so fishes became like normal pets for me and as a result I have a thing against eating them.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against any institution which has an escape clause that will cause me to loose half my stuff and then force me to pay a percentage of my wealth for a set period of time depending on the length of time I was apart of that institution.



The correct answer if she ever were to read this was. YES! 

I guess I can understand that. I shouldn't assume that marriage should be the end result of a relationship.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I used to keep a salt water and a fresh water aquarium in my bedroom until I was 18, so fishes became like normal pets for me and as a result I have a thing against eating them.



That make some sense.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's been there since April I think.




Ah, I wasn't really posting much on EnWorld at that time.  Explains why I didn't know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against any institution which has an escape clause that will cause me to loose half my stuff and then force me to pay a percentage of my wealth for a set period of time depending on the length of time I was apart of that institution.




Prenup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> For you and froggy I eat fish.
> 
> "I'm gonna eat you little fishy."



I love Red Dwarf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Exactly! Finally, someone who can relate to my hatred of seafood! I can't stand fish.



Not even shrimp?. I swear, God put them here for me. I love the little buggers.....on my tongue and in my belly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I used to keep a salt water and a fresh water aquarium in my bedroom until I was 18, so fishes became like normal pets for me and as a result I have a thing against eating them.



I lkike looking at and enjoy watching birds....but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna eat 'em. I love watching quail. I did eat a quail in a restaurant once.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Not even shrimp?. I swear, God put them here for me. I love the little buggers.....on my tongue and in my belly.




Yeah, I can understand the hate for fish, but of ALL seafood?  Dang, man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats up Dog Moon?




Not much.  Didn't think anyone else was on, so it took me a while to check back at the Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Trying to create a sort of Tinkerer class for 4e.  Man, it's hard trying to think up of so many different abilities, but I assumed that my class would be a little more coherent if I thought of even like 1 ability for each appropriate level and then filled in the gaps instead of doing what so many other people seem to be doing which is building the character level by level.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> I lkike looking at and enjoy watching birds....but that doesn't mean I'm not gonna eat 'em. I love watching quail. I did eat a quail in a restaurant once.




Birds are different.  They don't swim in waste and sewage run off, fish do.   And as an added bonus, birds taste good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Eh.  I'm happy with my cow.  YUMMM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I went to watch my brother rehearse for his Figure roller skating regionals...  it just felt wrong being there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I went to watch my brother rehearse for his Figure roller skating regionals...  it just felt wrong being there.




Yeah, that does seem wrong, in many different levels.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not a good thing.
> 
> What's with you nonfish eaters? Blackrat lives in Finland for jeebus sake. Isn't fish a staple food there?



Yeah, it is. Which is why it's hard to find people with the same loathing out here. Though it's hard to find people with the same refined tastes too. Finns are traditionally beer drinking nation, even more so than germans, but I much prefer vines.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I went to watch my brother rehearse for his Figure roller skating regionals...  it just felt wrong being there.



Was there an 80s training montage?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:
			
		

> Was there an 80s training montage?




Yes there was, and it was complete with a mildly offensive skating routing where a white kid was dressed in a gorilla outfit and "skate dancing" to rap followed by a girl dressed in an afro wig skating to Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yes there was, and it was complete with a mildly offensive skating routing where a white kid was dressed in a gorilla outfit and "skate dancing" to rap followed by a girl dressed in an afro wig skating to Aretha Franklin.



Le sigh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ahhhh, vanilla flavored coffee.....yum.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, vanilla flavored coffee.....yum.




Ewwww.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, vanilla flavored coffee.....yum.



Which reminds me. I still want rhubarb-pie with vanilla flavored whipped cream. Me wants a pie!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Which reminds me. I still want rhubarb-pie with vanilla flavored whipped cream. Me wants a pie!



_*Bakes Blackrat a Rhubarb Pie*_

I'll mail it on Wednesday. Email me with your home address.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.



Tolerance.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, vanilla flavored coffee.....yum.




French vanilla?


----------



## Dog Moon

Yummmm, rhubarb pie.  I'm starting to want one of those too.  You rat-bastard!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> *Bakes Blackrat a Rhubarb Pie*
> 
> I'll mail it on Wednesday. Email me with your home address.



That's a tempting offer... If you mail it with some really fast delivery company, it might actually arrive fresh... hmm...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Tolerance.




You know, I've tried several different flavors of coffee in an attempt to find one I like, but I've so far been unsuccessful.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, I've tried several different flavors of coffee in an attempt to find one I like, but I've so far been unsuccessful.



I too have tried and sampled and I finally found one I enjoy. No sugar, no milk, just plain strong coffee...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yummmm, rhubarb pie.  I'm starting to want one of those too.  You rat-bastard!



One finnish ice-cream company actually created rhubarb-strawberry ice-cream. It's a decent substitute for a pie. I think I need to go visit mom and bug her about the pie untill she makes me one...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I never had rhubarb... how does it taste?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I never had rhubarb... how does it taste?



Kind of hard to describe actually. If I say it tastes nothing like chicken, does it help? No? Didn't think so... It is kind of sour like lemon, but when it is cooked the taste becomes milder. Add something to sweeten it, like sugar, and it's awesomely delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> French vanilla?



Regular vanilla, Don Francisco brand.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Kind of hard to describe actually. If I say it tastes nothing like chicken, does it help? No? Didn't think so... It is kind of sour like lemon, but when it is cooked the taste becomes milder. Add something to sweeten it, like sugar, and it's awesomely delicious.




Yeah, I don't think I could explain it any better than this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Regular vanilla, Don Francisco brand.




Yum...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, someone apparently put out a 30 level Druid already.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, someone apparently put out a 30 level Druid already.



What're you talking aboot?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, someone apparently put out a 30 level Druid already.



Where can I find it?

EDIT: Never mind
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=230397


----------



## Dog Moon

Front page.  Sorry!


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone else here have a lot of pictures on their HD?


----------



## Relique du Madde

yeah


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone else here have a lot of pictures on their HD?



I've backed up about 12 gig of pictures and video of my nephew/godson.  That, plus another 25 gig of images and photos. 

Gads, I need a blu-ray burner.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, and I thought I had a lot of pictures with a little over 9Gb.

It's annoying though because I've noticed a trend amongst artist about top drawings [not in any particular order]:
1. Women
2. Landscapes
3. Conan-like men
4. Monsters

I was looking through my pictures and I really don't have many that I could use for male NPCs unless they're of a monstrous race.  And I don't like the Conan-like art.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I download a lot of images from Renderosity and the Art/Map gallery here for use in my homebrew or printing on glossy paper [I can't do this anymore, the printer I used was my dad's which belonged to the company, when he passed they took it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] for the aesthetic quality.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deviantart is where I got a LOT of my pictures.


----------



## Blackrat

You guys know Boris Vallejo? He does a lot of fantasy landscapes + conan-men & scantily clad women. Really awesome!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You guys know Boris Vallejo? He does a lot of fantasy landscapes + conan-men & scantily clad women. Really awesome!




Who DOESN'T know Boris Vallejo?  

See, I don't like the conan-men thing much.  Just doesn't do much for me.  I think my favorite artist may be Luis Royo.  I have two posters of his hanging in my room right now.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who DOESN'T know Boris Vallejo?
> 
> See, I don't like the conan-men thing much.  Just doesn't do much for me.  I think my favorite artist may be Luis Royo.  I have two posters of his hanging in my room right now.



Yeah, well, someone might not know him...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, someone might not know him...




Maybe... but I think him and Julie Bell are basically the two most well-know fantasy artists who've drawn conan-like people and scantily clad women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, someone might not know him...



That someone would be me. Never heard of him before.

Is there a site where I can view his works?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> That someone would be me. Never heard of him before.



In that case:

http://vallejo.ural.net/

http://www.imaginistix.com/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

That amazonian babe better be careful with that mace. One crtitcal miss and she might cleave her boob off.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> That amazonian babe better be careful with that mace. One crtitcal miss and she might cleave her boob off.



Yeah, see. He and Bell sure know how to paint pictures to please men. Boobs!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> That amazonian babe better be careful with that mace. One crtitcal miss and she might cleave her boob off.




Blink, blink.  Cleave?  With a Mace?


----------



## Blackrat

Woot! I got it! You don't believe how hard it is to find _Keep on the Shadowfell_ out here anymore. I don't like to order from abroad so I've been searching it for some time now. Every FLGS says they are out, and don't know when they get more. Now I found one net-store that had ONE copy left. I got it! Should arrive tomorrow or the day after...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Blink, blink.  Cleave?  With a Mace?



Hey, it's possible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Woot! I got it! You don't believe how hard it is to find _Keep on the Shadowfell_ out here anymore. I don't like to order from abroad so I've been searching it for some time now. Every FLGS says they are out, and don't know when they get more. Now I found one net-store that had ONE copy left. I got it! Should arrive tomorrow or the day after...




Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Woot! I got it! You don't believe how hard it is to find _Keep on the Shadowfell_ out here anymore. I don't like to order from abroad so I've been searching it for some time now. Every FLGS says they are out, and don't know when they get more. Now I found one net-store that had ONE copy left. I got it! Should arrive tomorrow or the day after...



Congrats. It was a pain in the ass for me to get my hands on a copy as well. I'll be getting a spare from amazon in a couple of months.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hey, it's possible.




Maybe, but I can't imagine it would be easy.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. Now to gather the guys so we can test-run 4e... What I've seen worries me, but I won't judge it before I've tried it...


----------



## Dog Moon

I've played for one week.  It's kinda neat.

There are, of course, some things I don't like, but I think a few house rules may cover those, or perhaps just a slightly better knowledge of the system.  Some of my complaints are the same ones a lot of people have: seems mainly combat-focused, not enough of pretty much everything [feats, powers, items].


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I've played for one week.  It's kinda neat.



Yeah, it seems good as RPG but I haven't got D&D vibes out of it yet. Though what I've got is a feeling that it suits my homebrew much better than 3.5.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I can't imagine it would be easy.



Exactly why i would be a *critical fumble*.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Exactly why i would be a *critical fumble*.




Hehe.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Exactly why i would be a *critical fumble*.



You must be using a scary fumble table. I think I need to go find that table of mine I had somewhere. A fumble resulted once in the destruction of a whole town...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You must be using a scary fumble table. I think I need to go find that table of mine I had somewhere. A fumble resulted once in the destruction of a whole town...




Holy crap!  And you're saying HIS Fumble Table is scary?  Jeeez.

Btw, if you find it, please post it.    Right now, I'm using the crit cards from Paizo.  The other DM is using a die with
1. Provoke
2. Fall Prone
3. Drop Weapon
4. Attack Self
5. Fatigued
6. Dazed


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that one is scary. I think the guy who built it had issues with Rolemaster. It is actually a set of five or so d100-tables with possibility of cumulative effects from every table. I don't think our DM has ever rolled as many 100's in a row...


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds neat.  Anyway, I'm off to sleep, so I'll see you all on EnWorld later.


----------



## Blackrat

G'night. I guess I'll still be at work when you come around ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

S'up BR?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> S'up BR?



Reading recipes for rhubarb-pie. I have to have one! I found one pretty good recipe. Now to raid mom's garden...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Reading recipes for rhubarb-pie. I have to have one! I found one pretty good recipe. Now to raid mom's garden...



Let me know where to find it, its been a very long time since I've I've had a good rhubarb pie.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Let me know where to find it, its been a very long time since I've I've had a good rhubarb pie.



It's in finnish... I could try and translate it but converting the measurements is not my strongest skill. And the crust is finnish-style so it might seems strange to you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It's in finnish... I could try and translate it but converting the measurements is not my strongest skill. And the crust is finnish-style so it might seems strange to you...



I'll give it a shot; why not?


----------



## Blackrat

Okay. I'll type it up. First with metric measurements...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> First with metric measurements...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I'll see if I convert them for you... Though you could try that yourself now, couldn't you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hmmm.....<checks homesite>.....uh yeah. I forgot that I had this site handy.


----------



## Blackrat

What do you call it in english? The thing you bake pies in? Not a bowl, but what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What do you call it in english? The thing you bake pies in? Not a bowl, but what?



Shell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gotta sign off now. If I don't take care of the dishes my mom is going to  a brick.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Shell.



An interesting choice of word. Never even occurred to me it could be called shell...

I found the exact name for the utensil needed: Springform pan

Looks like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Crimp_pizza.jpg


----------



## Blackrat

Code:
	

Rhubarb Pie

Dough:
2 eggs
2 dl sugar
4 dl wheat-flour
2 tsp Baking powder
2 dl milk
1 dl (100 g) melted butter
 
Filling:
0,5 l Rhubarb pieces/slices?
1 - 1,5 dl sugar
2 tsp ginger?
 
Top:
50 g Butter
1 dl sugar
1 tsp vanillin-sugar
1 dl wheat flour
 
dl= decilitre
tsp= tea-spoon = 5 millilitres
g= gram
l= litre

Butter up a springform pan.
Heat the oven to 175 C.

Whip the eggs and sugar to foam. Add in flours
with powder, and finally mixed milk and butter.

Pour to the pan and topple with sugar/ginger 
seasoned rhubarb-pieces

Mix the topping in a bowl using a fork. It should be 
grumbly dough. Springle it on top of the pie. Bake in 
lower half of the oven for about half an hour.

Let the pie cool down and remowe the pan. Serve 
with vanilla ice-cream.


----------



## Blackrat

I have no idea why there is ginger in the recipe. I plan to drop it out myself. Also, I had trouble deciding what word to use with the rhubarb. You slice them to little pieces, so it's either pieces or slices?


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Blackrat, here in France, or in Spain, we call them neither slices nor pieces but dice.
Rhubarb dice


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive !
> 
> Blackrat, here in France, or in Spain, we call them neither slices nor pieces but dice.
> Rhubarb dice



Are they cut to d6's or d20's? lol, that's so cool.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Makes Noises*


----------



## Blackrat

What's that noise? I must be hearing things...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What's that noise? I must be hearing things...



'twas the Galeros.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh. I didn't notice him. Sneaky fella.

Did you have time to check the recipe already Rev .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yup. I saw it. I'll download it later. BTW, the shell is what the pie is baked and served in.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yup. I saw it. I'll download it later. BTW, the shell is what the pie is baked and served in.



That makes even less sence ... But doesn't matter anymore as I found the exact name for the thingy needed .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*bangs aluminum pots bottoms together behind Galeros*

*ringing ensues in my ears*

*pokes finger in his ear and tries to alleviate some of the pain*_

Oy, won't be doing that again any time soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon laughs, but not maliciously so.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> G'night. I guess I'll still be at work when you come around ...




Hello!  You still at work?  

Considering you work 12 hours, I would have had to either wait a long time before going to bed or SLEPT for a very long time.


----------



## Horacio

Still at work, yes 

I know the question wasn't for me, but I couldn't resist


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello!  You still at work?
> 
> Considering you work 12 hours, I would have had to either wait a long time before going to bed or SLEPT for a very long time.



Three hours to go... So yeah, still at work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Can't get enough of Mr. Bean.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Can't get enough of Mr. Bean.




Ug.  He is one of the most annoying people I've ever seen.


----------



## Blackrat

But you can't deny mr. Atkinson's talent, right? I agree that Bean is one of the most horrendeous character ever, but the actor is one of the best.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But you can't deny mr. Atkinson's talent, right? I agree that Bean is one of the most horrendeous character ever, but the actor is one of the best.




True.  The actor is pretty darned impressive; I admit that.


----------



## Blackrat

*Poke*

Hmm, not sharp enough...

*goes back to hewing*


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But you can't deny mr. Atkinson's talent, right? I agree that Bean is one of the most horrendeous character ever, but the actor is one of the best.



That's how I see it as well. I'm not a big Mr. Bean fan, but Rowan Atkinson knows his stuff; in particular, Blackadder is quite awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But you can't deny mr. Atkinson's talent, right? I agree that Bean is one of the most horrendeous character ever, but the actor is one of the best.




I often wonder why people think that Mr. Bean show is so funny.  Sure some of the segments are funny but others don't really translate well or has that "been done" feeling.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This time, just everyone remember to keep your pants on!




And don't forget to keep the fly UP at all times.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because they'll take my stuff?




Exactamundo- Simon Phoenix


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Boxers during the summer?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's got to lead to some sticky situations. I hate having my package hang in an uncomfortable position, I don't think I could stand having to peel 'em back because they're sweatin'.




Time for the baby powder with cornstarch then.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a metal folding chair I sit on at the computer.  Cold to sit on or nasty feeling if I'm sweating a great deal.




Another use for beach towels. To put into cold metal seats to make more comfy. Also for those poor saps who still have vinyl seats in their cars....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I have a feeling unaligned will become the new 1e / 2e "CN" as in a small amount of people will chose that alignment just because it gives you a reason to do horrendous acts which would otherwise make them Evil.




What the heck is it with all the unaligned deities in 4e? And what the hell happened to the pantheon????? Half the gods wiped out in favor of several unknowns? WTF?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's sort of funny.  Recently I made a joke about running my own pornsite which I jokingly dubbed "www.longjohn.com" (being as my real name is John).  And then just as I sent the IM, I followed it up with an advisement not to click just in case it was real.  It is in fact a real site. . . selling leather goods.  Totally innocent, if a bit odd.








> You mean one out of four down, don't you?  Aren't you taking Friday off to go to Disneyland. . .
> 
> No, wait.  That's me.  Suckers!




Bastard


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Nevermind.. she wants me to visit on Thursday since its over 100 in riverside today and we were going to be out in the heat all day.




It was about a 100 degrees 2 weeks ago when I went with friends to see Jimmy Buffett in Raleigh... and we did the tailgating thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, and I thought I had a lot of pictures with a little over 9Gb.
> 
> It's annoying though because I've noticed a trend amongst artist about top drawings [not in any particular order]:
> 1. Women
> 2. Landscapes
> 3. Conan-like men
> 4. Monsters
> 
> I was looking through my pictures and I really don't have many that I could use for male NPCs unless they're of a monstrous race.  And I don't like the Conan-like art.




I don't like Conan-type art either. I'd rather look at the pics of 3.5 iconics than Conan-type art.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I've played for one week.  It's kinda neat.
> 
> There are, of course, some things I don't like, but I think a few house rules may cover those, or perhaps just a slightly better knowledge of the system.  Some of my complaints are the same ones a lot of people have: seems mainly combat-focused, not enough of pretty much everything [feats, powers, items].




The latter bit, they'll cover when they come out with their flood of 4e supplemental books like they did for 3.5.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  And you're saying HIS Fumble Table is scary?  Jeeez.
> 
> Btw, if you find it, please post it.    Right now, I'm using the crit cards from Paizo.  The other DM is using a die with
> 1. Provoke
> 2. Fall Prone
> 3. Drop Weapon
> 4. Attack Self
> 5. Fatigued
> 6. Dazed




We had a rather nasty one one time. It also had "attack nearby ally" (if ally wasn't there, then "attack self" came in). I nearly had a character get sliced in half with that one once.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What the heck is it with all the unaligned deities in 4e? And what the hell happened to the pantheon????? Half the gods wiped out in favor of several unknowns? WTF?




Well, unaligned is essentially TN in terms of previous editions.  And out of curiosity, did you even use the Greyhawk deities?  My group, I know, was all about FR and used their pantheons.  Doesn't matter to me what the new deities are cause we ain't gonna use them no matter what.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We had a rather nasty one one time. It also had "attack nearby ally" (if ally wasn't there, then "attack self" came in). I nearly had a character get sliced in half with that one once.




Yeah, Paizo's crit cards have that as well.  They also have one that says "Roll to confirm to see if you crit hit yourself or just hit yourself."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers and hivettes?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, unaligned is essentially TN in terms of previous editions.  And out of curiosity, did you even use the Greyhawk deities?  My group, I know, was all about FR and used their pantheons.  Doesn't matter to me what the new deities are cause we ain't gonna use them no matter what.




If we play FR, then we use their deities. Other than that, we used the Faiths and Pantheons book o' deities. 

Dunno about you, but I HATE Pelor's new symbol. Ugh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Paizo's crit cards have that as well.  They also have one that says "Roll to confirm to see if you crit hit yourself or just hit yourself."




I have no idea where this crit chart came from. But we haven't used it since.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dunno about you, but I HATE Pelor's new symbol. Ugh.




Hrm, never really looked at that honestly.


----------



## Wereserpent

I find that a glass full of ink is better than one full of june bugs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I find that a glass full of ink is better than one full of june bugs.




I can't help but wonder what made you think of that sentence.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder what made you think of that sentence.




DOGGY!

*Feeds the doggy cheetos*


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Not even shrimp?. I swear, God put them here for me. I love the little buggers.....on my tongue and in my belly.




Me too!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> DOGGY!
> 
> *Feeds the doggy cheetos*




*Eats the cheetos.  Yum!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Eats the cheetos.  Yum!*




<---- does not like cheetos


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Eats the cheetos.  Yum!*



<---- loves Nacho flavored Cheetos.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> <---- loves Nacho flavored Cheetos.




*blink, blink*  They make nacho flavored cheetos?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*  They make nacho flavored cheetos?



Whoops, no. I thought Cheetos were potato chips.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whoops, no. I thought Cheetos were potato chips.




nope they are the ones that look like cheese covered cat turds


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> nope they are the ones that look like cheese covered cat turds



Yeah, I remembered that too little too late.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.


----------



## Darkness

My neck hurts (well, still hurts; it started weeks ago). I'm hungry. Tired, too, but not too badly... by my standards. Minimally inebriated as well - this won't do, so I'm still drinking.

I think I'll try a Sudoku.

Later, I'll read more of the indie RPGs I got today, Agon and Ninja Burger 2e.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm off to play some MOO2.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm off to play some MOO2.



In which, despite the name, there is NO cow level.



Yes, I know it's totally unrelated.  I can't resist anyways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In which, despite the name, there is NO cow level.



Hehehe. Whats up hafrog?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hehehe. Whats up hafrog?



Not a whole lot.  One more day of work, then off to California with Sarah.  Whee!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In which, despite the name, there is NO cow level.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it's totally unrelated.  I can't resist anyways.




Dnd needs a cow level.


Hrm, my next project?


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm off to play some MOO2.



Hah, I started a Sakkra game not too long ago. Got more than half of the votes all by myself already (2/3 will take a bit longer), but I think I'll take Antares unless I get bored.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dnd needs a cow level.



It does indeed. With Baphomet as the end boss.


----------



## megamania

How goes it here?   Been away for a bit.  Lotsa work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Got back a little bit ago from seeing What Happens in Vegas with Mandy. 

It was a great movie. Also got a bite to eat at Chompy's afterwards. I had a chicken salad.


----------



## megamania

ummmmm..... food......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ummmmm..... food......



Yeah, we're getting low on food heter at the house. We'll be going food shopping tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

I have not eaten since roughly lunch time (11:45am or 13 hours ago).  Should eat something before going to bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not eaten since roughly lunch time (11:45am or 13 hours ago).  Should eat something before going to bed.



Eat light. It isn't healthy to sleep on a full stomach. Maybe a yogurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

elo


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> elo



Electric Light Orchestra?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it here?   Been away for a bit.  Lotsa work.



Where are you working now? Did you get the job back?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Electric Light Orchestra?




Exalted Living Organisms


My annoyance with Amazon knows not bounds.  Yesterday I recieved a notice that my True20 Revised edition was going to be shipping ealier then they expected it to.  Yet, they still haven't confirmed that it is going to ship before their original shipment date (which is on Saturday).


----------



## Aeson

Just don't buy it directly from Green Ronin. It took forever for something I ordered. They even say it could take awhile. They suggest buying from a local gaming store.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just don't buy it directly from Green Ronin. It took forever for something I ordered. They even say it could take awhile. They suggest buying from a local gaming store.




The only things I order directly from Green Ronin are PDFs and thats basically things that I know I won't buy in book form (like M&M genre related supplements)


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, I finally understand what people mean when they say that the 4e products get smudged. One seems to need to be wearing cotton-glowes when reading these...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The only things I order directly from Green Ronin are PDFs and thats basically things that I know I won't buy in book form (like M&M genre related supplements)



I try to buy things in book form. I don't like PDFs that much.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> I try to buy things in book form. I don't like PDFs that much.




Same here, which is probably why I have so many of Green Ronin's products in both electronic and print forms.  I guess I'm a sucker for their products.. I mean the only reason why I'm getting the True20 Revised is because I don't have the True20 Companion in Print.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally understand what people mean when they say that the 4e products get smudged. One seems to need to be wearing cotton-glowes when reading these...




Sadly, my copy already has a grease stain from my eating a slice of pizza while reading.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Same here, which is probably why I have so many of Green Ronin's products in both electronic and print forms.  I guess I'm a sucker for their products.. I mean the only reason why I'm getting the True20 Revised is because I don't have the True20 Companion in Print.



I bought a bunch of their books last year when they were on sale at Paizo. I became a fan then. I never got into True20. I'm not sure I will. I'm happy with Pathfinder. According to their website I can't buy their books locally without having them order the books. I guess no one carries them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here is the beauty of True20: Have you ever wanted to have a character for any system do something fantastic, but was stymied by the sytem? For example you want to fighter to be able to call his sword to his hand. Well, that would be a magical affect and in D&D unless you have aa level or three in an arcane spellcastinbg class you can forget it. In True 20, if you want to do it, you *can*. 

I have full intent on getting my hands on True20 Revised at the start of 2009.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sadly, my copy already has a grease stain from my eating a slice of pizza while reading.



I hope this problem gets fixed before they send the leatherbacks out for print.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually bought the T20 too, just a couple of weeks ago. I had heard that which Rev described and decided to give it a look. There are few things that baffled me a bit at first, like the damage-save thing, but it seems quite good.


----------



## Blackrat

So after a year I'm planning on finally plugging my xbox 360 to the web and set up an live account. Mainly because I want to buy me some extra content to Oblivion. I was wondering wether any of me fellow Hivers knows enough to clear a thing with me. The instructions on their own site are a bit scetchy... Since I have a hotmail account, is it all I really need to  set up silver-account?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Eat light. It isn't healthy to sleep on a full stomach. Maybe a yogurt.





slice of homemade pumpkin bread.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Sadly, my copy already has a grease stain from my eating a slice of pizza while reading.





The first battle scar of honor......


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> slice of homemade pumpkin bread.



What's that? Sounds interesting. Is it something like banana-bread but with pumpkin?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where are you working now? Did you get the job back?





Fired then rehired (at same pay but strictly as a floor person now).  Other supervisors including the Plant head spoke up for me.  Much less stress now.  Turned out to be a better situation for me.  Now if only I could form a new gaming group.....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What's that? Sounds interesting. Is it something like banana-bread but with pumpkin?





Yup.


Gotta go.  Mother - in - law just left, kids on bus.  Due at the store in about 15 minutes.....


Good hearing from everyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Cheers Mega. Good to hear things are working out.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, this is great. It's day before the midsummer festivities begin here in finland. Everyplace else closes early today, and even here, this small hospital, there's no activity anymore. But there's a glitch in the electronics that governs the locks, and so I'm still here for the four hours. Alone. Guarding an empty building. Oh, the joy...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally understand what people mean when they say that the 4e products get smudged. One seems to need to be wearing cotton-glowes when reading these...




Hrm, maybe I haven't handled mine enough, but I haven't had this problem so far, luckily.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I hope this problem gets fixed before they send the leatherbacks out for print.




Somehow, I don't think grease stains are the fault of WoTC.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oy, this is great. It's day before the midsummer festivities begin here in finland. Everyplace else closes early today, and even here, this small hospital, there's no activity anymore. But there's a glitch in the electronics that governs the locks, and so I'm still here for the four hours. Alone. Guarding an empty building. Oh, the joy...




Cool.  Paid for guarding an empty building.  Time to relax, kick back, and play some games or something, dude.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.  Paid for guarding an empty building.  Time to relax, kick back, and play some games or something, dude.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. It's just that finding an interesting online game isn't that easy...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. It's just that finding an interesting online game isn't that easy...




Hrm, I suppose that could be true.  Well, at least you have EnWorld.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. It's just that finding an interesting online game isn't that easy...



www.kongregate.com

Start with the top ranked games and work your way down.  Anything below three stars is REALLY bad.  FYI


----------



## Dog Moon

You scared everyone off with your link!


----------



## Blackrat

So where are everyone? I played some games, went home, ate, watched DS9 and the Hive hasn't had any activity during that whole time... What's up?


----------



## Dog Moon

You weren't here, so everyone left.  Or Hafrog's link scared them away.  I don't know.  I've been here lonely the entire time.  

Listening to some RHCP.


----------



## Blackrat

Well I'm here for a while before I plug my modem to the box and try if I can get some downloadable content for Oblivion...


----------



## Dog Moon

That's good.  I don't like being lonely.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... I sense a war is brewing between Subway Samiches and McDonalds...  Some middle aged guy claims to have lost 85 pounds by only eating food at MicDonalds during the course of 6 months.  His method:  Not eating as much and counting the calories on all the McDonalds foods he ate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Wow... I sense a war is brewing between Subway Samiches and McDonalds...  Some middle aged guy claims to have lost 85 pounds by only eating food at MicDonalds during the course of 6 months.  His method:  Not eating as much and counting the calories on all the McDonalds foods he ate.




Well, he must be good at math considering that every single McDonald's burger has so many freaking calories each...

I suppose if he took a cheeseburger, cut it into fourths and ate each fourth for four meals every day, then I could see how he lost weight...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's good.  I don't like being lonely.



Well, I did it already. Now the modem is back on its proper place on the 'puter. And now I'm off to explore the Frostcrag Spire and fit Shadowmere with some barding... See you later .


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's good.  I don't like being lonely.




*Pets the doggy*

I'll be here for you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally understand what people mean when they say that the 4e products get smudged. One seems to need to be wearing cotton-glowes when reading these...




There was the same complaint about the 3.0 books too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Fired then rehired (at same pay but strictly as a floor person now).  Other supervisors including the Plant head spoke up for me.  Much less stress now.  Turned out to be a better situation for me.  Now if only I could form a new gaming group.....




At least things worked out for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Pets the doggy*
> 
> I'll be here for you.




*purrs*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *purrs*




I thought you were a doggy, not a kitty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought you were a doggy, not a kitty.




I am.  I practiced long and hard to make sure I could purr, just to confuse people on occasion.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I am.  I practiced long and hard to make sure I could purr, just to confuse people on occasion.




Like that Marmot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Like that Marmot.




Marmot?


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes, Marmot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I didn't even know what a Marmot was like 5 minutes ago.  Yay, I learned something new, though by tomorrow, I'll have forgotten again.  Silly me.


----------



## Cat Moon

Thats a cute Marmot.


----------



## megamania

ground hog

prairie squirrel

marmot.....?


'allo Hive.


I see it is once more a zoo here


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I see it is once more a zoo here



zoo?


----------



## Dog Moon

Moooo.

Wait, wouldn't this be more like a farm?


----------



## Dog Moon

ground hogs, prairie squirrels, and marmots oh my!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happenin' yo?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wait, a Cat Moon and a Dog Moon?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Wait, a Cat Moon and a Dog Moon?!




I think you're as surprised as I am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think you're as surprised as I am.



_blink._ Wow, really?

I can't say that I don't like Cat Moon's avatar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I can't say that I don't like Cat Moon's avatar.




Ah, guess the old Fru is still in there somewhere, the cat trying to be free once again, but sadly, the cat seems to be hidden within the horn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah, guess the old Fru is still in there somewhere, the cat trying to be free once again, but sadly, the cat seems to be hidden within the horn.



Now, that would be a sight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Now, that would be a sight.




PROBABLY a messy one, unless it was a TINY kitten.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Wait, a Cat Moon and a Dog Moon?!



Freaky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Freaky.



And quite soon its going to be a Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> PROBABLY a messy one, unless it was a TINY kitten.



Thats waht I was thinking; tiny kitten.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> And quite soon its going to be a Friday.




Actually, it IS Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, it IS Friday.



Still got an hour and 15 minutes in AZ.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Freaky.




Sort of like Knightfall and Nightfall, but not QUITE.

Hrm, speaking of which, I haven't seen him online at all recently.  Either I'm missing the threads he's posted in [which doesn't seem likely considering the frequently of his posting] or maybe 4e scared him away.

So Knightfall, you making the switch?  And I'm not asking to start anything [there's plenty of that elsewhere], but I've always enjoyed checking out your stuff, though admittedly it has been some time since anything has popped up on my radar [musta deleted the thread I had subscribed to, or you made a new one].


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Still got an hour and 15 minutes in AZ.




Been midnight here for 44 minutes.  I really should go to sleep soon, but I have a feeling I won't be able to for a while, sadly.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> And quite soon its going to be a Friday.



Cat Moon and Dog Moon switich bodies through the magic of an internet surge.

Freak Friday!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, speaking of which, I haven't seen him online at all recently.  Either I'm missing the threads he's posted in [which doesn't seem likely considering the frequently of his posting] or maybe 4e scared him away.



The mods gave NF that boot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Cat Moon and Dog Moon switich bodies through the magic of an internet surge.
> 
> Freak Friday!



Now that'd be something! Seeina dog adjust to being inside a cat and vice versa.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Still got an hour and 15 minutes in AZ.



Mee too. In AB, CA.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> The mods gave NF that boot.




Completely?  I knew he'd been banned for a while and then limited to like 10 posts per day, but then eventually that disappeared and I thought he was okay.  So you're saying he got booted AGAIN after that?  Any idea what for?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Been midnight here for 44 minutes.  I really should go to sleep soon, but I have a feeling I won't be able to for a while, sadly.



Cripe. As bad as I thought I slept the night before last, I don't know what happened, but I ended up staying awake until 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Cat Moon and Dog Moon switich bodies through the magic of an internet surge.
> 
> Freak Friday!




I thought I felt something weird, but I thought that was just hunger.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Completely?  I knew he'd been banned for a while and then limited to like 10 posts per day, but then eventually that disappeared and I thought he was okay.  So you're saying he got booted AGAIN after that?  Any idea what for?



I don't know, but I have talked to him on AIM and he confirmed to me that he had been banned.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sort of like Knightfall and Nightfall, but not QUITE.



Heh.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So Knightfall, you making the switch?  And I'm not asking to start anything [there's plenty of that elsewhere], but I've always enjoyed checking out your stuff, though admittedly it has been some time since anything has popped up on my radar [musta deleted the thread I had subscribed to, or you made a new one].



No, I'm staying 3E.

And I renamed my World of Kulan thread to "Kulan: Lands of Harqual." I guess a subscribed thread doesn't work if the name changes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Cripe. As bad as I thought I slept the night before last, I don't know what happened, but I ended up staying awake until *;30 in the morning.




8.30?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought I felt something weird, but I thought that was just hunger.



Prolly just hunger. I haven't eaten yet and I've been up since 6 pm. I am getting hungry though. I prolly going to make a salad.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought I felt something weird, but I thought that was just hunger.



LOL.

You need some kibble, that's all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 8.30?



Whoops, yeah. 8:30 am.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I have talked to him on AIM and he confirmed to me that he had been banned.




Aw, that sucks.  We had a couple of interesting chats back in the day.  Hrm, yeah, last time on for him is October of 2007.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> You need some kibble, that's all.



Kibbles & Bits.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I have talked to him on AIM and he confirmed to me that he had been banned.



Geez, Nightfall got banned. That's intense. He's been around forever.

Hmm, I guess that makes me "THE" Knightfall of EN World. Whoa, too much pressure!!!

Heh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> 
> No, I'm staying 3E.
> 
> And I renamed my World of Kulan thread to "Kulan: Lands of Harqual." I guess a subscribed thread doesn't work if the name changes.




Or maybe I accidentally deleted it.  Didn't feel like going through my subscriptions cause I apparently have 193 of them...


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I guess that makes me "THE" Knightfall of EN World. Whoa, too much pressure!!!




I could change that if you wanted me to.  Wouldn't be that hard really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I guess that makes me "THE" Knightfall of EN World. Whoa, too much pressure!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or maybe I accidentally deleted it.  Didn't feel like going through my subscriptions cause I apparently have 193 of them...



Sheesh. That's a lot. I've only got two or three.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Kibbles & Bits.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9dn3j6uDk


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or maybe I accidentally deleted it.  Didn't feel like going through my subscriptions cause I apparently have 193 of them...



Whoa, that's a lot of threads. Personally, I don't have any subscribed threads.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9dn3j6uDk



 Thats too cute.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I could change that if you wanted me to.  Wouldn't be that hard really.



Okay, I must be tired because I don't understand what you're implying.



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

>



Ha, Ha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Okay, I must be tired because I don't understand what you're implying.



He'd register as a new user, using a twist on Knightfall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Whoa, that's a lot of threads. Personally, I don't have any subscribed threads.




I have the option marked where I subscribe automatically when I post to a thread.  So most are worthless after like 2 days, but I never go back and remove them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> He'd register as a new user, using a twist on Knightfall.




Like Knightfall1972 v2.0 or something.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> He'd register as a new user, using a twist on Knightfall.



Ah, that makes sense. Wow, I am tired.

And I think there is a "Knighfall" but it's a widowed account that never gets used. I'm not sure. I've considered changing my username to just "Knightfall" if it turned out to be available.


----------



## Knight Fall1972

It's like looking in a mirror, only not.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I have the option marked where I subscribe automatically when I post to a thread.  So most are worthless after like 2 days, but I never go back and remove them.



Yeah, I turned that feature off almost immediately. I get enough e-mail notices as it is.


----------



## Knightfall

Knight Fall1972 said:
			
		

> It's like looking in a mirror, only not.



Okay, now that's freaky. Heh now, don't be using my avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Fall1972 said:
			
		

> It's like looking in a mirror, only not.



And here we see Dog Moon's new alt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.  Sorry, had to do it.  

Don't worry, I'll probably never use that account again.  Probably forget it even exists in like 3 days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I turned that feature off almost immediately. I get enough e-mail notices as it is.




That's a separate option, actually.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Sorry, had to do it.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll probably never use that account again.  Probably forget it even exists in like 3 days.



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's a separate option, actually.



Oh... okay.

Anyway, that's enough hiveminding for me for one day. I can only do it for so long until my head begins to hurt. 

Cheers!


----------



## Knight Fall1972

Hey, who is this guy with my screen name!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Anyway, that's enough hiveminding for me for one day. I can only do it for so long until my head begins to hurt.



Later KF.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Oh... okay.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough hiveminding for me for one day. I can only do it for so long until my head begins to hurt.
> 
> Cheers!




Hehe, cya!  Stop by more often!

He's like the cousin that doesn't really come by very often and we barely remember his name, but when he does stop by, he's family!


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe, cya!  Stop by more often!
> 
> He's like the cousin that doesn't really come by very often and we barely remember his name, but when he does stop by, he's family!



You mind if I raid the fridge before I go? Heh.

Later guys!


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> You mind if I raid the fridge before I go? Heh.
> 
> Later guys!




Heh, I doubt you'll find much.    Unless you mean you're taking the entire thing!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm signing off for a bit too. I'll be back in abouut an hour and a half.

I'm gonna make a salad and watch Las Vegas.


----------



## Dog Moon

And the Dog Mon is left alone once again, which would have been fine if I hadn't been trying and unable to sleep for like the past half hour.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And the Dog Mon is left alone once again, which would have been fine if I hadn't been trying and unable to sleep for like the past half hour.



Hey Doggy. I can't sleep either. Lets not sleep together.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon? That will work. I hope you people don't scare him/her away.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey Doggy. I can't sleep either. Lets not sleep together.




Heh. Guess that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Aeson

Why can't you sleep? I took a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Dog Moon

No idea.  I wish I knew.    Maybe too busy thinking.  Working again on my Tinkerer Class for 4e.

New Power Source Tech or something like that; unsure.


----------



## Aeson

I've had a lot on my mind lately also. It keeps me up at night.  I know what you mean.

I'm watching Dr. Who. I found a bit torrent site where someone uploads some high quality copies. They're ahead of us here in the US by about 3 weeks.


----------



## Blackrat

Hi!
.
.
.
Bye!


----------



## Dog Moon

Only seen a couple episodes of Dr. Who.  Didn't get into it.  Don't know if they were a couple of the crappier episodes or it's just not my thing...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi!
> .
> .
> .
> Bye!



Hi!
.
.
.
Bye!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only seen a couple episodes of Dr. Who.  Didn't get into it.  Don't know if they were a couple of the crappier episodes or it's just not my thing...



I didn't like what I saw if the first season but when they brought the new Dr. in on the second it was better. The show is funny and scary and fantastic all at the same time. Fantastic as in full of fantasy and wonder. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi!
> .
> .
> .
> Bye!




Hi!
.
.
.
Bye!


----------



## Blackrat

I've been watching the old Dr. Who a bit. They started showing it from the beginning couple months ago on one finnish cable channel. They just got to the point where the show turns color, instead B/W.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I've been watching the old Dr. Who a bit. They started showing it from the beginning couple months ago on one finnish cable channel. They just got to the point where the show turns color, instead B/W.



I didn't get into the old show. I haven't watched it in a very long time. I'm hoping the PBS station will bring it back with the popularity of the new series.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi!
> .
> .
> .
> Bye!



You don't know how funny this is. On this episode there was an alien that started coping what was said until it started saying it before the Dr.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't get into the old show. I haven't watched it in a very long time. I'm hoping the PBS station will bring it back with the popularity of the new series.



I haven't really gotten it either. I just watch it when there's nothing else going on. I think they're going with third doctor now. Well, gotta go. There's a new feline around it seems, can't stay, bye...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't know how funny this is. On this episode there was an alien that started coping what was said until it started saying it before the Dr.




Hrm, can't quite decide if that's really awesome or really stupid.  Guess it depends on how it's done and without seeing it, I cannot make any sort of judgment.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I haven't really gotten it either. I just watch it when there's nothing else going on. I think they're going with third doctor now. Well, gotta go. There's a new feline around it seems, can't stay, bye...




Hey, if you and Fru [when he was da cat] can learn to get along, I think you and the new cat can as well, assuming he stays.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, can't quite decide if that's really awesome or really stupid.  Guess it depends on how it's done and without seeing it, I cannot make any sort of judgment.



It was pretty suspenseful in my opinion. This is not what I needed to help me sleep.lol


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I haven't really gotten it either. I just watch it when there's nothing else going on. I think they're going with third doctor now. Well, gotta go. There's a new feline around it seems, can't stay, bye...



Catburgers!!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, if you and Fru [when he was da cat] can learn to get along, I think you and the new cat can as well, assuming he stays.



Fru gets along with everyone. That's not a challenge.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru gets along with everyone. That's not a challenge.




Although he was saddened when no one seemed to recognize his iconinity in another thread.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although he was saddened when no one seemed to recognize his iconinity in another thread.



I wouldn't know about that. Got a link?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know about that. Got a link?




Well, it's kinda mixed into this thread, probably page 6+ really: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=231612

I think the only reason no one said anything immediately is: different name, different avatar.  Some people I don't know their name; I only know their avatar.  Sometimes confuses me.  And while he has the note in his sig mentioning his previous name, many people either completely ignore sigs or even have them turned off.  To a lot of people, I think Fru suddenly disappeared and this new guy [albeit with a lot of posts] shows up.  Cool guy, but they don't make the comparison.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know about that. Got a link?



Sounds like this thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Then again, we'd all have different lists.  Some of the people on his list I don't know, some I don't care what their opinion is, but others, I am sort of interested in - not so much because they're well known, but because I've seen what they've typed and know the thoughts of some of them.  Like Hypersmirf is the rules guru from what I've seen.  Curious to know if he'll be as guruish about 4e as 3e.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sounds like this thread.




Ha!  Beatcha!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm... Darkness wasn't on that list either.  Interesting.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... Darkness wasn't on that list either.  Interesting.



I'm just too sneaky for that dude. 

More seriously, though, I've been comparatively low-profile for an eternity* - I don't post as much as I used to and like half of my posts these days are in forums that no-one reads  (i.e., the Mod forum and Meta).

*I.e., a few years; this is the internet, after all.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not iconic?  I guess in some places I'm infamous.  

I guess I haven't seen his sadness yet. I think some folks didn't catch the name change.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I haven't seen his sadness yet. I think some folks didn't catch the name change.



What does that mean?

"In-famous"?

In-famous is when you're more than famous.

This man El Guapo is not just famous, he's in-famous.

A hundred thousand pesos to do a personal appearance with El Guapo...who is probably the biggest actor to ever come out of Mexico.

Wow. The in-famous?


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not iconic?



He stopped adding to the list, so your not being on there is more because of his laziness than your lack of iconicity.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> What does that mean?
> 
> "In-famous"?
> 
> In-famous is when you're more than famous.
> 
> This man El Guapo is not just famous, he's in-famous.
> 
> A hundred thousand pesos to do a personal appearance with El Guapo...who is probably the biggest actor to ever come out of Mexico.
> 
> Wow. The in-famous?



I'm El Guapo. Shhh

Don't worry about what I say. It's sour grapes.


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:
			
		

>



You must have a lot of smilies to use them so generously.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> He stopped adding to the list, so your not being on there is more because of his laziness than your lack of iconicity.



That makes me feel better.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm El Guapo. Shhh



And I'm Spartacus.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> You must have a lot of smilies to use them so generously.



He was gone for a couple of weeks with a bum video card. He had them in a high interest savings account.


----------



## Aeson

It's after 5am. I should go to bed at some point.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> And I'm Spartacus.



Nice to meet you, Spartacus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He was gone for a couple of weeks with a bum video card. He had them in a high interest savings account.



Actually, I'm not afraid to use smilies liberally. Plus, since all but 4 smilies have gone on hiatus, I backed all of 'em up weeks before my vide card burned out on me on photobucket.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> And I'm Spartacus.



I'm Electrode.


----------



## Darkness

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm Electrode.



Another name change so soon after the last?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Another name change so soon after the last?



No, its just my superhero name.


----------



## Darkness

Most of my superhero names are bad puns.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Most of my superhero names are bad puns.



Thats gotta hurt your publicity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I played the worst series of pool games against my girlfriend today.... yet I still ended up winning at the end of the night..

SCRATCHING FTW!


----------



## Darkness

Alas, Publicity is my dump stat. Really hurts those Intimidate checks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:
			
		

> Most of my superhero names are bad puns.




Well considering that most puns are bad I don't see how you could avoid that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, Publicity is my dump stat. Really hurts those Intimidate checks.



Ah, well Cha and Wis are my primary attributes. Plus I've taken a feat which allows me to use my Wis modifier in additon to my Cha modifer on all Diplomacy checks.


----------



## Aeson

Did you wear floaties? Did you wait 20 mins before getting in the pool?



Good night everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I played the worst series of pool games against my girlfriend today.... yet I still ended up winning at the end of the night..
> 
> SCRATCHING FTW!



So where'd she scratch you? 

Personally I love scratching. It's such a pleasurable sensation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night everyone.



Later Aeson. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you wear floaties? Did you wait 20 mins before getting in the pool?
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.





Nope a life preser4ver to preserve my "life."   In essence its sort of like saving the game before doing something stupid, like entering into the deep end of the pool when you can't swim.  Oh, and did  I mention that I can't swim?


----------



## Darkness

Good night, Aeson.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> So where'd she scratch you?
> 
> Personally I love scratching. It's such a pleasurable sensation.




The one place that counts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The one place that counts.



Ah. hehe


----------



## Wereserpent

Looks like the Hive was active while I was away.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:
			
		

> Looks like the Hive was active while I was away.



Nah, you're imagining things. In truth there hasn't been anyone in the hive for last two months...


----------



## Blackrat

Just popped in to say hi again. Off to a barbegue at mom's now. See ya...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Looks like all is quiet in the hive.


----------



## megamania

BAMM!!!!

BOOOM!


THROOOM!


CRASH!

Sorry about the noise.  I was trying to be quiet.   How goes it here?


----------



## megamania

Just about time to go to work.  co-worker has a meeting so I agreed to pop in on my day off to help cover.  From there I gotta go to Manchester for pasta and potato salad.  We have a retirement party for someone there and I agreed to make salad but we have no mayo (buggers I miss the smileys) so I'll have to buy some instead.



so as normal-  I won't be around until about misnight tonight.   sigh.



gotta go.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Most of my superhero names are bad puns.




Wait, wait wait.  MOST of your superhero nameS [plural!?!]?  You have multiple superhero names?  Do you have like powers of Spiderman, Superman, and Wolverine and just alternate days of which you're one superhero but not the other two, which is why you never see them at the same place at the same time?  Omigosh!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> (buggers I miss the smileys)




You can still use the smilies if you can remember to type them out; they're just not in the smilies box anymore.

Although I keep trying to click [More] in that box, but sadly, all it gives me is: *"Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37"*.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You can still use the smilies if you can remember to type them out; they're just not in the smilies box anymore.
> 
> Although I keep trying to click [More] in that box, but sadly, all it gives me is: *"Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37"*.




I get that too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You can still use the smilies if you can remember to type them out; they're just not in the smilies box anymore.



And if you can't remember, then you can download my attachment and use the image tags included.

File:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> And if you can't remember, then you can download my attachment and use the image tags included.



They need a smiley that saids, "I'm mildly disgusted but oddly intrigued."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> They need a smiley that saids, "I'm mildly disgusted but oddly intrigued."



I was awake the whole time you slept, but now I'm sleepy so I'm going to hit the proverbial hay.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> They need a smiley that saids, "I'm mildly disgusted but oddly intrigued."





CM's Mood section I'm certain has one.


----------



## megamania

So, I'm home early from work and now I find myself being bored.   Entertain me!   Someone please!

hello?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> BAMM!!!!
> 
> BOOOM!
> 
> 
> THROOOM!
> 
> 
> CRASH!
> 
> Sorry about the noise.  I was trying to be quiet.   How goes it here?




Somebody failed their Move Silently check.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> So, I'm home early from work and now I find myself being bored.   Entertain me!   Someone please!
> 
> hello?




*Dances*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> So, I'm home early from work and now I find myself being bored.   Entertain me!   Someone please!
> 
> hello?




This is not the Hive you're looking for?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Dances*





=Moonwalk=

"I hate that ****"  shots at you.


name that movie.

hint- late 80's.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> This is not the Hive you're looking for?




Accept no imitation


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Accept no imitation




Never!


----------



## megamania

I'm back.

My son is with me and we were talking DnD, Heroclix and the different abilities of Aliens (the movies).


----------



## megamania

Also talking about one of the storyhours I want to revisit.  I want to deal with the aftermath of my Strikeforce: Morituri storyhour I worked on about 3 years ago.  This time, new 20th level heroes and villians and new twisted alternative realities to visit.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> =Moonwalk=
> 
> "I hate that ****"  shots at you.
> 
> 
> name that movie.
> 
> hint- late 80's.




Pfft, I don't know any movies before the 90s.  Try a different quote from a newer movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> So, I'm home early from work and now I find myself being bored.   Entertain me!   Someone please!
> 
> hello?




Hey, I thought YOU were here to entertain US!  Dance puppet, dance!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> =Moonwalk=
> 
> "I hate that ****"  shots at you.
> 
> 
> name that movie.
> 
> hint- late 80's.




Die Hard?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought YOU were here to entertain US!  Dance puppet, dance!





Pull ze strings! Pull ze Strings!


----------



## Dog Moon

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm currently watching El Topo.


----------



## Cat Moon

I'm here now. Enjoying a good cigar while listening to a little Bach.


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Also talking about one of the storyhours I want to revisit.  I want to deal with the aftermath of my Strikeforce: Morituri storyhour I worked on about 3 years ago.  This time, new 20th level heroes and villians and new twisted alternative realities to visit.



Well that definitely sounds intriguing. I hope you get the chance to work on it.


----------



## Dog Moon




----------



## Cat Moon

Cute, Dog Moon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cats and Dogs...  hmm....


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Cats and Dogs...  hmm....



The Truth About Cats and Dogs [1996]

One of my favourite movies.


----------



## Cat Moon

Well, I gotta be hitting the sack. I have to be up by 9:30. Later hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fairwell masked Feline.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright good morning to all.


----------



## megamania

Allo Rev.   How goes it today?


----------



## megamania

Cat Moon said:
			
		

> The Truth About Cats and Dogs [1996]
> 
> One of my favourite movies.





Ninja Cats and the Russian breed cat were fun.


----------



## megamania

Cat Moon said:
			
		

> Well that definitely sounds intriguing. I hope you get the chance to work on it.





among the good guys will be Igoo (Stone Ape from the Herculoids Cartoon of 1967), and I go back and forth with a female version of Wolverine named Lucy.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where did everybody go?




I put Tim to sleep and woke the wife.  Went to bed about 1 1/2 hours later.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Die Hard?




correct actor....  Blind date with Bruce Willis and the ditsy blond from 9 1/2 weeks / Batman fame.  I forget her name at the moment.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought YOU were here to entertain US!  Dance puppet, dance!




Dancin' a jig just for you.  (don't read into it fella)


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pfft, I don't know any movies before the 90s.  Try a different quote from a newer movie.





These are going to hard.....

here are two-

"Hulk....SMASH!"

"No- I AM IRONMAN!"

Hard ones... I know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Rev.   How goes it today?



Doing good. You?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Ninja Cats and the Russian breed cat were fun.



I think you are thinking of the movie Cats & Dogs [2001] with Jeff Goldblum.

The Truth About Cats & Dogs [1996] is a different movie; a romantic comedy if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Dancin' a jig just for you.  (don't read into it fella)



Post it on YouTube.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> These are going to hard.....
> 
> here are two-
> 
> "Hulk....SMASH!"
> 
> "No- I AM IRONMAN!"
> 
> Hard ones... I know.




I'm gonna take a WILD guess and guess Hulk for the first quote and Ironman for the second.  Please tell me I'm correct.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take a WILD guess and guess Hulk for the first quote and Ironman for the second.  Please tell me I'm correct.




Dude, you're wrong, it has to be from FAMILY GUY...  altough I don't actually remember the second quote appearing in an episode...


----------



## Blackrat

So, I decided to refresh my memory on the older comic-book movies and watched Judge Dredd again. Awesome! I didn't remember how horrible it was. The tacky costumes, poor acting, no plot. I loved every minute! That's the way to do crappy movie. It's so horrible you have to like...


----------



## Dog Moon

"I am the Law."


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take a WILD guess and guess Hulk for the first quote and Ironman for the second.  Please tell me I'm correct.





You are correct.   Boy I didn't think anyone would get those....


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think you are thinking of the movie Cats & Dogs [2001] with Jeff Goldblum.
> 
> The Truth About Cats & Dogs [1996] is a different movie; a romantic comedy if I'm not mistaken.






oh.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Doing good. You?





Got a lot done today around the house.   Cut down and piled two small trees, did a bunch of bush hoggin' and burned a bunch of wood.  Even did a bit of cleaning in the hobby room.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, I decided to refresh my memory on the older comic-book movies and watched Judge Dredd again. Awesome! I didn't remember how horrible it was. The tacky costumes, poor acting, no plot. I loved every minute! That's the way to do crappy movie. It's so horrible you have to like...



I liked it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Got a lot done today around the house.   Cut down and piled two small trees, did a bunch of bush hoggin' and burned a bunch of wood.  Even did a bit of cleaning in the hobby room.



That almost makes me want to get off my ass and do something...almost.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> correct actor....  Blind date with Bruce Willis and the ditsy blond from 9 1/2 weeks / Batman fame.  I forget her name at the moment.



Kim Basinger.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked it.



Ditto. I'd love to see a sequel though...Dredd v. Death!


----------



## Relique du Madde

God damn it's freaken hot today*...

How the hell do you manage to survive in the desert Rev?




*Please note:  My house has no AC.


----------



## Dog Moon

They MUST exist on AC, is all I can figure.  It's hot here as well, but really it doesn't bother me so much.  Have the window open, no AC, sleep pants, sleeveless t, I feel a little warm, but not enough to justify turning on the air.  My roommate, I'm sure, will feel differently, especially after a long day of gold.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> God damn it's freaken hot today*...
> 
> How the hell do you manage to survive in the desert Rev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please note:  My house has no AC.



He's actually a cactus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> God damn it's freaken hot today*...
> 
> How the hell do you manage to survive in the desert Rev?
> 
> *Please note:  My house has no AC.



A/C (set at 78O) & drinking lots of liquids (water or soda).

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have a small portable fan pointed at me on full blast.


----------



## Dog Moon

Watching Van Wilder atm.  Good show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Watching Van Wilder atm.  Good show.



Show? I thought it was a National Lampoon movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Show? I thought it was a National Lampoon movie.




The fact that Dog Moon said "show" could be a "tell."  I had two teachers who worked in the film/television industry that also called movies "shows."


Right now I'm watching Moon Phase and am wishing that english speaking va did not resort to doing a "high pitched + squeeky" voice when portraying a "cute + excitable" teenage girls.  What's worse is that the main female character/love interest in Moon Phase seems to go from normal sounding to annoyingly high-pitched in like .00001 seconds.

*Sigh* If only high-pitched and annoying wasn't a desired vocal Archetype in anime.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The fact that Dog Moon said "show" could be a "tell."  I had two teachers who worked in the film/television industry that also called movies "shows."




This.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's actually a cactus.



I think this has to be it. That said, I'd love to visit that particular desert someday. Grand Canyon would be cool to see before it's ruined. Took the nature millions of years to carve it, took humanity few decades to ruin it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I think this has to be it. That said, I'd love to visit that particular desert someday. Grand Canyon would be cool to see before it's ruined. Took the nature millions of years to carve it, took humanity few decades to ruin it...




Actually, it took a GIANT man with an axe like not even an hour.  Carved that out just as he was walking down the plains, followed by his big, blue ox.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, it took a GIANT man with an axe like not even an hour.  Carved that out just as he was walking down the plains, followed by his big, blue ox.




I once heard that back in the 1920s they found a huge cave in the Grand Canyon which lead to a burial chamber which had several 15 foot long human skeletons within it.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I think this has to be it. That said, I'd love to visit that particular desert someday. Grand Canyon would be cool to see before it's ruined. Took the nature millions of years to carve it, took humanity few decades to ruin it...




The wife and I wish to see it also.  Too bad its so far away.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> God damn it's freaken hot today*...
> 
> How the hell do you manage to survive in the desert Rev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please note:  My house has no AC.




No AC here either.   We live in the river whenever possible when ever its really hot.

I have an old lawn chair that I aucutally sit in the river with.  Set it so that I'm roughly neck deep and wear a rather large straw hat so as to avoid as much sun burn as possible.  I always sit facing upstream since many novice / never before canoe folks will mistake me as something otherthan a person being creative in the water.

go figure.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kim Basinger.





That's the bimbo.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That almost makes me want to get off my ass and do something...almost.





Today I was hoping to mow the lawn and weedwhack it and finish burning the branchs and cut a few limbs from the large pine tree we need to drop next.

The original was forcast was 30% showers.   Currently its 100% downpour.  No work for me until Stewarts at 2pm YAHHHH!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, I decided to refresh my memory on the older comic-book movies and watched Judge Dredd again. Awesome! I didn't remember how horrible it was. The tacky costumes, poor acting, no plot. I loved every minute! That's the way to do crappy movie. It's so horrible you have to like...





I liked the ABC Warrior and the whole episode of when the crook figured out whom was sitting next to him.


----------



## megamania

Sooooo......   With Hulk and Ironman just going by and Batman and Hellboy coming up with Wanted.... What comicbook movies do we need next?

Captain America and Thor are slated already along with the Avengers.  Superman and JLA are caught up in legal quagmire....

I would love to see Bloodshot of Valiant Comics

Checkmate if done right (1/2 James Bond / 1/2 Superheroes)



any other thoughts?


----------



## Oompa

- Hack / Slash
- Bomb Queen
- Walking dead series (the one with the big prison)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> any other thoughts?



Personally, I'd love to see Static Shock done as a live action movie.


----------



## Dog Moon

I think they should find some comics where the main character is a hot female.  

[Okay, in all seriousness, I don't really know many comic book characters.  Was never really my sort of thing]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think they should find some comics where the main character is a hot female.



Well, Wonder Woman is coming out next year [hopefully].


----------



## Relique du Madde

There's going to be a movie based on _Death: The High Cost of Living_ sometime before the end of time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, Wonder Woman is coming out next year [hopefully].




Hrm, I had heard that this had been cancelled.  Something about not enough interest or not finding a decent actress for the role, though what I heard could be nothing but rumor...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> There's going to be a movie based on _Death: The High Cost of Living_ sometime before the end of time.




I don't know what this is...


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was a spin-off series based off the character of Death from the Sandman


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I had heard that this had been cancelled.  Something about not enough interest or not finding a decent actress for the role, though what I heard could be nothing but rumor...





Both.  DC and the powers that be are trying for JLA first but are having legal issues


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> There's going to be a movie based on _Death: The High Cost of Living_ sometime before the end of time.




There has been talk of it for a very long time.  It done right it will be good ....  but a bad script or actress for the part may hurt it.   Hard to say for sure.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think they should find some comics where the main character is a hot female.
> 
> [Okay, in all seriousness, I don't really know many comic book characters.  Was never really my sort of thing]





Gardner said no to Wonder Woman.  Mendez said no to Wonder Woman and She-Hulk.   The females are more standoffish with the comic movies.  Outside of Tombraider (which was more videogame than comic) name a well done female lead comic movie.   Catwoman?  Supergirl? Red Sonja?  Elektra beats them all and that one really missed the character.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd love to see Static Shock done as a live action movie.





Unfamiliar with it.  Is is a video game?


----------



## megamania

I kinda forgot another comicbook movie coming out this year-  Wanted.

However it is so different from the comics that I don't consider it the same.  For one, no super powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:
			
		

> Unfamiliar with it.  Is is a video game?




It was a cartoon (I think on the WB).


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> It was a spin-off series based off the character of Death from the Sandman




Well, considering I haven't heard of THIS either, guess it's not surprising that I hadn't heard of the other one either...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I kinda forgot another comicbook movie coming out this year-  Wanted.
> 
> However it is so different from the comics that I don't consider it the same.  For one, no super powers.




Mind over bullets seems sort of like a super power to me.  Maybe a slightly limiting one, but neat nonetheless.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh snap!  George Carlin died


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Red Sonja?



Comic? I didn't know that. But the movie rocked. It was same kind with Dredd. So freaking horrible that it's actually quite enjoyable .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Comic? I didn't know that. But the movie rocked. .




That movie would have been perfect if Bridgett Neilson was toned (and had her boob job) before making it.  Oh.. and if Conan* wasn't in it.




*In other words, I wish they would have used a different actor to play lord what's his face.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> That movie would have been perfect if Bridgett Neilson was toned (and had her boob job) before making it.  Oh.. and if Conan* wasn't in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In other words, I wish they would have used a different actor to play lord what's his face.



Oh no no no. Arnold was the only possible actor to pull it off. Only other I can think of would be The Rock and that would have required some serious time-distortion...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Oh snap!  George Carlin died




Yeah, friend JUST linked me an article mentioning that.  You know he was 71 years old?  Surprised me...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh no no no. Arnold was the only possible actor to pull it off. Only other I can think of would be The Rock and that would have required some serious time-distortion...





Don't worry, I'll put that on my big list of things to do when I steal Doc Brown's time machine... I seriously have to stop watching Back to the Future.  If only CineMax and HBO didn't insist on airing it every other day.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll put that on my big list of things to do when I steal Doc Brown's time machine... I seriously have to stop watching Back to the Future.  If only CineMax and HBO didn't insist on airing it every other day.



Would you also put in to recast Dune with Bruce Willis as Duke Leto and Sean Connery as the Emperor...? Pretty please? And since we're already recasting it, why not give Paul to someone who has actually some talent. But remember to keep Patric Stewart...


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, you guys should PROBABLY stop there or else you'll be changing a LOT of actors in lots of different movies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I had heard that this had been cancelled.  Something about not enough interest or not finding a decent actress for the role, though what I heard could be nothing but rumor...



It would have been removed from imdb if that was the case


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Unfamiliar with it.  Is is a video game?



It was an animated cartoon series:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247729/


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Would you also put in to recast Dune with Bruce Willis as Duke Leto and Sean Connery as the Emperor...? Pretty please? And since we're already recasting it, why not give Paul to someone who has actually some talent. But remember to keep Patric Stewart...




Damn... and I thought I was doing the world a favor when I when back the last time and changed the cast...  I wonder if it would cause a time paradox if I changed it once more...

Btw, I already tried to undo the StarWars Prequels but apparently the changes I made didn't stick because George Lucas sold his soul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Oh snap!  George Carlin died



 He will be missed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If you guys are talking about recasting the original Dune, I'm gonna have your hands....

I love the movie just the way it is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Btw, I already tried to undo the StarWars Prequels but apparently the changes I made didn't stick because George Lucas sold his soul.




Wait, you already tried or you WILL try, since I didn't think the machine was done yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Btw, I already tried to undo the StarWars Prequels but apparently the changes I made didn't stick because George Lucas sold his soul.



Well, if you do manage to recat Episodes II & III make sure they get Ryan Phillippe instead of Hayden.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, if you do manage to recat Episodes II & III make sure they get Ryan Phillippe instead of Hayden.




I don't think he meant recast; I think he meant completely get rid of to make sure they don't exist.

If you can't do that, at least try to get rid of Jarjar.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, you already tried or you WILL try, since I didn't think the machine was done yet?



Well my TARDIS has been broken since 2003 but I guess Religue could have a working one.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Rev, did you have a chance to try that pie yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Rev, did you have a chance to try that pie yet?



Not yet. I have the recipe hand written though, and I think the next time my mom lets me use the oven, I'm going to make a rhubarb pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So Blackrat, any progress on the campaign notes for our Stonelands game?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Not yet. I have the recipe hand written though, and I think the next time my mom lets me use the oven, I'm going to make a rhubarb pie.



I have a little suggestion. Make sure you get wide enough shell. I think I used 9 inch wide, and it was too small. The result was that it became more of a cake than a pie . Otherwise, it was a success. Though I forgot to sugar up the rhubarb slices so it was a bit sour. Oh, yeah, did I mention, I made some pie yeasterday .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well my TARDIS has been broken since 2003 but I guess Religue could have a working one.



I needs to get me a TARDIS, failing that visit the War Chief and buy me a SIDRAT.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> So Blackrat, any progress on the campaign notes for our Stonelands game?



Yeah, I found them. I'm just lazy ... Sorry... I'll get to it today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, anyone else catch 100 Million BC tonight on SciFi?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I found them. I'm just lazy ... Sorry... I'll get to it today.



No worries, I've been filling my time with two homebrews and gearing up for my own PBPs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, anyone else catch 100 Million BC tonight on SciFi?




Nope.  Was watching a couple more episodes of Alias on dvd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Was watching a couple more episodes of Alias on dvd.



Well, you could have recorded it while watching Alias. :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> No worries, I've been filling my time with two homebrews and gearing up for my own PBPs.




Hey, weren't the people of the Hive once getting a pbp together?

Or wait, was it the pbemail?

I keep thinking we should start up a game sometime.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, you could have recorded it while watching Alias. :\




True...had I known that it was on.  Don't really watch much plain ol' TV, honestly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, weren't the people of the Hive once getting a pbp together?



It was pbp. And it fell apart rather quickly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> It was pbp. And it fell apart rather quickly.




Do you recall why?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> True...had I known that it was on.  Don't really watch much plain ol' TV, honestly.



Ditto that. The only show I watch on a daily [weekday] basis currently is Las Vegas. I look forward to Fridays for my Dr. Who fix.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Do you recall why?



The GM had real life issues.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah.  Well, should we try to start up another one then?  Hope this GM works out okay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Well, should we try to start up another one then?  Hope this GM works out okay?



If it doesn't have to be D&D, then I'd be up for it. I'd like to try my hand at a Grim Tales or D20 Modern game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> If it doesn't have to be D&D, then I'd be up for it. I'd like to try my hand at a Grim Tales or D20 Modern game.




Hrm, the only books I have other than dnd 3e/4e are  nWoD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, the only books I have other than dnd 3e/4e are  nWoD.



Crap. Now I know I should've bought the core nWoD book instead of KotS.

EDIT: Do you have any Star Wars (non-Daga) D20 books. I could be up for that.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev! I posted a bit in the OOC thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev! I posted a bit in the OOC thread.




The Hive has an OOC thread?  Does this mean THIS is the In-character thread?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Crap. Now I know I should've bought the core nWoD book instead of KotS.
> 
> EDIT: Do you have any Star Wars (non-Daga) D20 books. I could be up for that.




Nope.  Never was interested in Star Wars.

I like nWoD.  The books are interesting even if you don't play the game much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev! I posted a bit in the OOC thread.



And replied.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Never was interested in Star Wars.
> 
> I like nWoD.  The books are interesting even if you don't play the game much.



I've been gathering that much. Though I'd love to drop a half a c note on nWoD books, I really can't seem to step away from 3.5. It pretty much [and DVD releases] eat up my spending money.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The Hive has an OOC thread?  Does this mean THIS is the In-character thread?



The hHive is the IC/OOC thread for regular people (sane and insane).  ......


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've been gathering that much. Though I'd love to drop a half a c note on nWoD books, I really can't seem to step away from 3.5. It pretty much [and DVD releases] eat up my spending money.



Monte Cook's WoD is awesome mix of both. You might want to check it out someday .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Monte Cook's WoD is awesome mix of both. You might want to check it out someday .



I own it.  

I preordered it from Amazon. I'll be yoinking some of the flavor and a bit from the skills and some of the feat mechanics for Tale of the Twin Suns.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've been gathering that much. Though I'd love to drop a half a c note on nWoD books, I really can't seem to step away from 3.5. It pretty much [and DVD releases] eat up my spending money.




And I think one of the annoying things about WoD is that to really get a good game, you need the nWoD book, the [race] book, and the Armory book.

Basic book has all the rules for miscellaneous stuff, which is needed.  The [race] book is needed if you want to play something more than a crappy mortal human.  The Armory book I guess is technically not necessary, but the equipment in the nWoD book is so lacking that it almost kinda is.

Guess that's probably not really any more annoying than PH, DMG, MM though, now that I think about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, you already tried or you WILL try, since I didn't think the machine was done yet?





Well... it's hard to say exactly since I'm not an expert in temporal dynamics.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I own it.




Actually, I do too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> The GM had real life issues.




Which GM?  Jemal?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Which GM?  Jemal?



Nah, he was never a hiver. I think we need to invite him here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nah, he was never a hiver. I think we need to invite him here.




I wonder if he would have time... I mean hell it looks like he runs or plays in about 10 - 15 different games.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm only in one atm.  I was in a second one, but for some reason, I think my subscription had been deleted, so I thought I was the last post and people got tired of it shortly after it had begun.  Then I forgot about it for like a month, but by that point enough time [and a lot of posts] had gone by that I felt kinda weird sneaking back in, so I just backed out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

925 posts... I wonder if we will reach 1000 before the site goes down for the upgrade


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> 925 posts... I wonder if we will reach 1000 before the site goes down for the upgrade




Well, let's keep posting quickly and find out.


----------



## Dog Moon

So apparently everyone is supposed to have access to a blog in EnWorld 2.  Wonder what I should do with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anything but making a "Gamer Lifestlye" blog.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Anything but making a "Gamer Lifestlye" blog.




What exactly would be in a Gamer Lifestyle blog?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What exactly would be in a Gamer Lifestyle blog?



You tell us about your gaming life; products you've used, your homebrew or anything interesting in the world of gaming that catches your interest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon, if you are interested, I'll let you into my Into The Depths game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> You tell us about your gaming life; products you've used, your homebrew or anything interesting in the world of gaming that catches your interest.




Ah.  I take it there's a lot of those then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  I take it there's a lot of those then.



Don't know, I've never tried it myself. I'd rather be working on my homebrews.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, if you are interested, I'll let you into my Into The Depths game.




What's it about?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Don't know, I've never tried it myself. I'd rather be working on my homebrews.




Neither have I.  My blog would probably be based around my homebrewed world.  Which I haven't really done much with, sadly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What exactly would be in a Gamer Lifestyle blog?




A blog that uses real-life as a segue to talking about video/computer-games or role playing.  Think about some of the blogs which are done on GleeMax by Wizards employees, especially the one that was written by that chick who wrote "Confessions of a Full Time Wizard."


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> A blog that uses real-life as a segue to talking about video/computer-games or role playing.  Think about some of the blogs which are done on GleeMax by Wizards employees, especially the one that was written by that chick who wrote "Confessions of a Full Time Wizard."




See, the reason I probably don't understand blogs is cause I haven't read them, not even the WoTC folks' ones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What's it about?



Its a 5th level D&D game and its sole intention is to uncover loots and lore from the Underdark.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See, the reason I probably don't understand blogs is cause I haven't read them, not even the WoTC folks' ones.



Ditto. Like I said, I'd rather be spending time gaming or working on gaming stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Ditto. Like I said, I'd rather be spending time gaming or working on gaming stuff.




Gah, I need to stop procrastinating on my own stuff...

Although now I can use an excuse where I don't really know some of the rules well enough to change this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its a 5th level D&D game and its sole intention is to uncover loots and lore from the Underdark.




Hacknslash, or major plot-themed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hacknslash, or major plot-themed?



minor plot-themed, major hack'n'slash.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> minor plot-themed, major hack'n'slash.




Ah.  I appreciate the offer, but I think I'm going to have to pass.  The group I game with in real life + the one other pbp is sort of enough hacknslash for me.  Kinda itchin for a plot-based, perhaps more focused one roleplaying game.


----------



## Dog Moon

My next campaign is going to try to have a lot more roleplaying than simply fighting IRL, so I hope it goes well since our group doesn't appear particularly focused on that.  If it fails, maybe I'll start one on pbp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> My next campaign is going to try to have a lot more roleplaying than simply fighting IRL, so I hope it goes well since our group doesn't appear particularly focused on that.  If it fails, maybe I'll start one on pbp.



I'd be up for that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cool.

Trying at the moment to think of a theme of my campaign setting in something like a paragraph so I can start working at it in full detail.  [I've had several ideas, but none of them that I've particularly liked].

Although the adventure I'm working on could pretty much be placed into any campaign setting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Trying at the moment to think of a theme of my campaign setting in something like a paragraph so I can start working at it in full detail.  [I've had several ideas, but none of them that I've particularly liked].



How abourt courtly inrtigue? Or a whirling romance? Maybe a completely urban game with interaction between various authority figures and other notable NPCs?


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So apparently everyone is supposed to have access to a blog in EnWorld 2.  Wonder what I should do with it.



Really? Cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Really? Cool.



Yup. It s been an idea of Michael's for quite a while now. I think it has something to do with the way the new reviews sytem works too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> How abourt courtly inrtigue? Or a whirling romance? Maybe a completely urban game with interaction between various authority figures and other notable NPCs?




SETTING.  

As for my campaign itself, picture this:

"You awaken to find yourself naked and inside a glass case.  Though the glass is hazy, you manage to see what you believe to be the inside of some sort of laboratory.  You're cold, but the glass appears cracked and with little trouble, you are able to smash your way to freedom, or so you thought.  There are X others in the laboratory with you.  Staring at them, you wonder who they are and why they're here.  In fact, you realize you have little idea of who you are, the only indication of your separate identities is a name tattooed onto your wrist.

"Your goal is to escape the laboratory and attempt to figure out who put you in that case and why.  And, of course, to find a way to return your memories that you have forgotten."

How's that?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yup. It s been an idea of Michael's for quite a while now. I think it has something to do with the way the new reviews sytem works too.



Interesting... However, the big question is whether or not the server can take the strain of everyone making a personal blog. Is it only going to be for community supporters?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> [Snip]
> How's that?



Is there a huge greatsword and a violet uniform laying somewhere closeby?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "You awaken to find yourself naked and inside a glass case.  Though the glass is hazy, you manage to see what you believe to be the inside of some sort of laboratory.  You're cold, but the glass appears cracked and with little trouble, you are able to smash your way to freedom, or so you thought.  There are X others in the laboratory with you.  Staring at them, you wonder who they are and why they're here.  In fact, you realize you have little idea of who you are, the only indication of your separate identities is a name tattooed onto your wrist.
> 
> "Your goal is to escape the laboratory and attempt to figure out who put you in that case and why.  And, of course, to find a way to return your memories that you have forgotten."
> 
> How's that?



Kinda reminds me of The Main Man episodes from Superman: The Animated Series.

EDIT: Wait a tick, how much of this is swiped from Baldur's Gate 2?


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "You awaken to find yourself naked and inside a glass case.  Though the glass is hazy, you manage to see what you believe to be the inside of some sort of laboratory.  You're cold, but the glass appears cracked and with little trouble, you are able to smash your way to freedom, or so you thought.  There are X others in the laboratory with you.  Staring at them, you wonder who they are and why they're here.  In fact, you realize you have little idea of who you are, the only indication of your separate identities is a name tattooed onto your wrist.
> 
> "Your goal is to escape the laboratory and attempt to figure out who put you in that case and why.  And, of course, to find a way to return your memories that you have forgotten."



So, is this a science fiction game you're running? It sounds very pulpy, yet dark. A horror game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Interesting... However, the big question is whether or not the server can take the strain of everyone making a personal blog. Is it only going to be for community supporters?



I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be meant for everyone.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be meant for everyone.



I hope so.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I just figured I'd stop by and say "hi" to the hive before going to bed.

Hi!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Is there a huge greatsword and a violet uniform laying somewhere closeby?




Noooo.  Should there be?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Kinda reminds me of The Main Man episodes from Superman: The Animated Series.
> 
> EDIT: Wait a tick, how much of this is swiped from Baldur's Gate 2?




I've never watched the first nor played the second...


----------



## Blackrat

Last night, as I couldn't sleep for whatever reason, I had this idea for a solo game set in the Myst universe. Now I'm never going to pull it through but it would definetly make an interesting mystery game... And some hell of a job for GM .


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> So, is this a science fiction game you're running? It sounds very pulpy, yet dark. A horror game?




Actually, it's a fantasy game, but as I'm a fan of Iron Kingdoms and Chaositech, there's more technology in my game than what fantasy normally has.

While I would LOVE to run a horror game, our group tends to not do well in serious games cause we chat and joke around too much.  Dnd, since it goes for almost 12 hours on Sat is as much a social time as a gaming time.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Noooo.  Should there be?



Ofcourse. How else I'm going to identify myself as a SOLDIER?


It just reminded me of FF VII, and the background of Cloud and Zack .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ofcourse. How else I'm going to identify myself as a SOLDIER?
> 
> 
> It just reminded me of FF VII, and the background of Cloud and Zack .




 They aren't as cool as Vincent Valentine


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, it's a fantasy game, but as I'm a fan of Iron Kingdoms and Chaositech, there's more technology in my game than what fantasy normally has.
> 
> While I would LOVE to run a horror game, our group tends to not do well in serious games cause we chat and joke around too much.  Dnd, since it goes for almost 12 hours on Sat is as much a social time as a gaming time.



I liked the concept of Iron Kingdoms but I got tired of waiting for the campaign book. I did buy the monster book and have to admit it's pretty cool. I never looked at Chaostech. Is it steampunkish?

And, I totally understand about the horror game thing. The gamers I've played with in the past can't stay serious at all. Bad jokes and half-witty pithies are commonplace amongst them while gaming.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ofcourse. How else I'm going to identify myself as a SOLDIER?
> 
> 
> It just reminded me of FF VII, and the background of Cloud and Zack .




Ah.  I HAVE played that game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I liked the concept of Iron Kingdoms but I got tired of waiting for the campaign book. I did buy the monster book and have to admit it's pretty cool. I never looked at Chaostech. Is it steampunkish?



Actually, no, its a different kind of tech. Like grafts and skinweaves.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, time for bed. G'night all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  I HAVE played that game.



Never made it past the first disc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Anyway, time for bed. G'night all.



Later, KF. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I liked the concept of Iron Kingdoms but I got tired of waiting for the campaign book. I did buy the monster book and have to admit it's pretty cool. I never looked at Chaostech. Is it steampunkish?




It's not steampunkish.  Not entirely sure how to describe it.  It's based off of Chaos Magic, which includes Mutations as well as powering strange magical devices using Chaos magic because for some reason that works better than normal magic.  [Okay, partly being facetious because I don't really understand why normal Magic couldn't be used, but the book added in more ideas and whatnot than just strange technological devices, so I overlooked that part].


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Never made it past the first disc.



Damn, and I've played it to the end five or six times .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> They aren't as cool as Vincent Valentine



Advent children?! Yeep.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Anyway, time for bed. G'night all.




Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Advent children?! Yeep.




Wait, were you thinking of this or the original?

Never played AC, but FFVII the original was a freaking AWESOME game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, and I've played it to the end five or six times .



I don't know. I prefer to kick old school with IV & VI.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, were you thinking of this or the original?



The original [for me]. I don't know what Relique is thinking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> I don't know. I prefer to kick old school with IV & VI.




Japanese IV and VI or American?

Cause Japanese would be FF2 and FF3, the ones with Cecil/Rydia/Kain and Edgar/Shadow/bunch of random people I forget, respectively.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Never played AC, but FFVII the original was a freaking AWESOME game.



I might have to give it another try. Sephiroth was always my favorite villain though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Japanese IV and VI or American?
> 
> Cause Japanese would be FF2 and FF3, the ones with Cecil/Rydia/Kain and Edgar/Shadow/bunch of random people I forget, respectively.



Japanese. Playstation reissue in America known as IV & VI.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, were you thinking of this or the original?
> 
> Never played AC, but FFVII the original was a freaking AWESOME game.



AC is movie, based on what happens about five years after the game. Then there's Dirge of Cerberus which is Vincent's own game. It could have been awesome, but sadly it was a flop...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> The original [for me]. I don't know what Relique is thinking.




In that case, HOW COULD YOU NOT MAKE IT PAST THE FIRST DISC!?!

It's like one of my all-time favorite games...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> In that case, HOW COULD YOU NOT MAKE IT PAST THE FIRST DISC!?!
> 
> It's like one of my all-time favorite games...



Never had the motivation. Plus, I do kinda stink at 3D interfaces.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> AC is movie, based on what happens about five years after the game. Then there's Dirge of Cerberus which is Vincent's own game. It could have been awesome, but sadly it was a flop...




Oh.  Bah.  I was thinking AC was the game...  that's why I was confused, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> AC is movie, based on what happens about five years after the game. Then there's Dirge of Cerberus which is Vincent's own game. It could have been awesome, but sadly it was a flop...



Yeah, I just found out these little factoids on imdb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.  Bah.  I was thinking AC was the game...  that's why I was confused, I think.



Sometimes it pays to look stuff up ahead before replying.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.  Bah.  I was thinking AC was the game...  that's why I was confused, I think.



Yeah. But seriously, do get your hands on Advent Children. One of the best CGI movie ever.

Dirge of Cerberus... That you can just let go without feeling bad. It's horrible. With the BEST character in computer games EVER you can't possibly go wrong, right? WRONG! I can't fathom how they could fail so bad with Vincent, it shouldn't be possible!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sometimes it pays to look stuff up ahead before replying.




I probably should.  Considering the movie sitting on my bookshelf, I should know the name of it.  Heh.

But I'll use dark room and 4.30 in the morning as my excuse as to why I didn't look at the exact title of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And, I totally understand about the horror game thing. The gamers I've played with in the past can't stay serious at all. Bad jokes and half-witty pithies are commonplace amongst them while gaming.





Horror is so hard to do properly especially since insanity rules + low character survivability tends to make some people decide to do the absurd once they know their character's are about to bite it.  Ie, in one CoC game a character decided to pull out and light a stick dynamite when he heard scratching sounds coming from behind a door only to end up killing an NPC Porter and his dog who was returning with the group's luggage (after being missing for a half an hour)*.


*Of course, as far as we know he could have been possessed


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I probably should.  Considering the movie sitting on my bookshelf, I should know the name of it.  Heh.
> 
> But I'll use dark room and 4.30 in the morning as my excuse as to why I didn't look at the exact title of it.



All you have to do is google it if you'r too lazy to get up.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> *Of course, as far as we know he could have been possessed




The character or the porter?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Horror is so hard to do properly especially since insanity rules + low character survivability tends to make some people decide to do the absurd once they know their character's are about to bite it.  Ie, in one CoC game a character decided to pull out and light a stick dynamite when he heard scratching sounds coming from behind a door only to end up killing an NPC Porter and his dog who was returning with the group's luggage (after being missing for a half an hour)*.
> 
> *Of course, as far as we know he could have been possessed



In my opinion CoC D20 is Horror gaming done right.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> All you have to do is google it if you'r too lazy to get up.




Pfft.  This is the Hivemind.  We don't want any of your logic here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pfft.  This is the Hivemind.  We don't want any of your logic here!



Well hell's bells. It's what I do.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pfft.  This is the Hivemind.  We don't want any of your logic here!



Logic? Sounds good... What's it made of and does it need salt?


----------



## Blackrat

You know, we're nearing the 1000 again... Whose turn is it to cast Summon New Hive?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You know, we're nearing the 1000 again... Whose turn is it to cast Summon New Hive?




Who has it memorized?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who has it memorized?



I do, and it'd be my turn.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who has it memorized?



I have this scroll in my case...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I do, and it'd be my turn.



Ah, I'll hold on to my scroll then. Save it for the rainy day


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Logic? Sounds good... What's it made of and does it need salt?



Brain matter. And maybe. 

Mmmmm.....brains.


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, good point.  I have a Scroll and max ranks into Use Magic Device.  

Oh man, too many people posted too quickly.  I got the 1001 post!  Oh no!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, I'll hold on to my scroll then. Save it for the rainy day



Halt, scrivner.....deliver this telegram. Be quick now lad.


----------



## Blackrat

Well someone better cast it quick. It's dying already....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The character or the porter?





Both.  The DM was making us all paranoid of each other by passing notes around the table.  Thing is most of the notes were random bs and chit chat.  I remember one note he sent asked "what's your favorite TV show?"  He then replied to my response by saying, "Dude, don't you think it would be cool to take a gun and kill so-and-so? After all, he's the person that stole your wallet."


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, we can keep going until a mod closes this thread, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well someone better cast it quick. It's dying already....



Its been done.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its been done.



Remember LINK!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Both.  The DM was making us all paranoid of each other by passing notes around the table.  Thing is most of the notes were random bs and chit chat.  I remember one note he sent asked "what's your favorite TV show?"  He then replied to my response by saying, "Dude, don't you think it would be cool to take a gun and kill so-and-so? After all, he's the person that stole your wallet."




Actually, I've thought about doing something VERY similar to that, except in this Digital Age, it would be AIMing people.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Remember LINK!!!




Yeah, so the casual or defunkt Hivers can find us if they want.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, so the casual or defunkt Hivers can find us if they want.



Sheesh!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Welcome back Hive ! 
anyone else see the poltical banner on circus maximus and wonder WTF?


----------



## Horacio

Evilhalfling, this is the old Hivethread, the new one is here


----------

